#ubuntu-no 2010-12-20
<Kagee> ssh studentID@loke.hig.no -L1022:hybel.hild1.no:22
<Kagee> gir meg meldingen: Privileged ports can only be forwarded by root.
<Kagee> why? 22 er jo porten jeg kobler til, det er da 1022 som åpnes på clientmaskina?
<Kagee> 1022 er så klar provileged
<Kagee> port 1024, derimot :)
<Kjes> fint å svare selv, ikke sant? :-)
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> fikk hjelp av den lokale lug'en
<comradekingu> endelig spør kage om noe jeg kan svare på
<xt> eg rakk ikkje å svare :(
<Kagee> hihi
<xt> det var jo LETT
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> jeg vet ikek hvorfor, jeg vet jo at <= 1023 er priviligerte, men glemte det helt
<martindm1993> Noen her som har peil. på åssen jeg kan skille global menu fra main menu ? 
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-21
<jo-erlend_> hehe, Google blir forvirret av store pengesummer. :)
<Kagee> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/71/serve-current-directory-tree-at-httphostname8000
<Kagee> det der var ubrukelig enkelt
<Kagee> for en utmerket webside
<jo-erlend_> eller... Hmm. Nei, egentlig ikke. :)
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, SimpleHTTPServer, mener du? Ja, det er ok for enkle ting. 
<Kagee> flere kule triks jeg ikek kunne der
<Kagee> ctrl+x e og cd - var nyttige
<jo-erlend_> cd - er for å gå til forrige mappen du var i, eller?
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> utrolig nytting
<Kagee> jeg har ofte det "problemet"
<jo-erlend_> ja, jeg hadde helt glemt det der.
<Malin-> Noen her som har erfaring med win7? Kan man sette opp ip manuelt for en enkelt-tilkobling (trådløst) eller er det kun mulig å sette opp globalt?
<Malin-> det siste har jeg fått til
<Malin-> men ser ut som det må endres om man ønsker å koble til et annet nett igjen osv
<Malin-> I Ubuntu er det jo lett å sette opp manuelt for et nett, mens et annet ikke osv
<Kjes> fniz, windows
<Malin-> Kjes, ja.. sukk.., men tja.. pappa vil neppe ha Ubuntu. Han likte det ikke sa han
<Malin-> men tja. han har vel egentlig ikke prøvd det annet enn at han har brukt firefox og trodde det var Ubuntu hehe
<Malin-> så ikke veit jeg
<Malin-> Blei litt gal av windows7
<Malin-> rotete lagt opp hvor en finner diverse instillinger til nettverk, etc
<Malin-> og wizards :S men fant jo til slutt det jeg leta etter da, men makan
<Malin-> er glad det er lett å finne fram i Ubuntu
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
<maneatingduck> Hvordan får man rsync til  å kun sjekke checksum og å ignorere timestamp? "rsync -vrIcP new_data/* old_data" insisterer på å overføre alt på nytt, selv om jeg nettopp har latt samme kommando gå over 10-20 filer nettopp. En del av filene finnes på destinasjonen, de har feil timestamp, men er ellers identiske. Jeg tester lokalt her nå, men får samme problem over nettet der det virkelig gjør en forskjell. Med -t oppdat
<Berge> -c checksummer alltid, uavhengig av hva timestamp er.
<Berge> Men det du sa ble litt langt, prøv /load splitlong.pl
<Berge> Merk checksumming bruker en del båndbredde, så det kan se ut som om den overfører uten at den egentlig gjør det.
<maneatingduck> Checksumming skjer ikke lokalt?
<Berge> Begge steder.
<Berge> Det er en snedig algoritme av noe slag som sjekksummer blokker av filen og «glir» fremover, og overfører manglende blokker.
<Berge> SÃ¥nn ca.
<maneatingduck> Vel, med begrenset båndbredde vil som regel checksumming vinne over overføring nårsomhelst :)
<Berge> Ja, det er mye mer effektivt enn å overføre alt.
<Berge> Men hva var egentlig spørsmålet ditt?
<maneatingduck> Problemet mitt er altså å overføre fra en solaris-boks til en windowsmaskin. Kjører rsync via cygwin, cygwin-rsync støtter etter eget sigende -c, men den overfører alt uansett 
<Berge> Hvordan vet du det?
<Berge> Hva sier compression ratio eller hva det er til slutt?
<Berge> Men jeg skal visst spise noe mat.
<maneatingduck> ok
<maneatingduck> tar like lang tid som scp, og "time saved" eller hva det nå er gir ingen gevinst
<maneatingduck> Jeg har naturligvis googlet dette, og Windows har tydeligvis store problemer med å være konsekvent med timestamps. Det hadde vært mye enklere om alle var enige om å bruke GMT for sammenligning, men åpenbart er de ikke det :)
<maneatingduck> Oppdatering: argument --time-window=3610 løste problemet mitt. (3600 pga DST og 10 sek ekstra for godt mål siden windows/ntfs ikke veit hva klokka er selv om man ser bort fra DST-problemet deres (ja, boksene har riktig klokke via ntp)).
<maneatingduck> Berge: Beklager lang input, veit ikke hvor mye du så, men spørsmålet mitt var de første 72 tegnene: "Hvordan får man rsync til  å kun sjekke checksum og å ignorere timestamp?"
<maneatingduck> Og du svarte jo på det :) Det funker bare ikke her.
<Mogget> Går det ann å spesifikt be om en eldre versjon at et program i repo?
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-22
<Berge> Mogget: aptitude install pakke=versjon
<Berge> maneatingduck: Det _burde_ funke, og om det ikke gjør det, er det en bug.
<maneatingduck> Berge: Regner med at det er en lokal feil, sikkert med cygwin, rsync er jo et forholdsvis modent program. Lista ligger ganske høyt for å melde en bug i selve rsync :)
<Berge> maneatingduck: Det er derfor jeg tror det er en lag 8-feil (-:
<maneatingduck> Heheheh. Jepp. Det er nok meg :)
<maneatingduck> lag-8. Den skal jeg huske på 
<maneatingduck> Berge: Det er bare så trist at med mindre jeg snakker med deg er det ingen som forstår vitsen
<Berge> Skaff mer oppegående venner d-:
<maneatingduck> Berge: Snurrig nok vil ingen av dem som gikk sammen med meg på IFI, HiO-data, Mat-Nat (astrofysikk) *eller* noen av dem på IT-avdelingen der jeg jobber forstå det. Ikke egentlig snurrig, mer trist
<maneatingduck> En gang meldte jeg en løsning på en ID10T-feil til PC-ansvarlig, hvorpå jeg fikk forespørsel om hvilken liste feilkoden kom fra
<Mogget> Hihi, da har jeg fått xscreensaver til å skrive ut random source filer fra linux-headers :P
<Kagee> har noen erfaring med å su/sudoe til en annen bruker også kjøre screen ?
<Kagee> jeg har en bruker (minecraft) som jeg gjerne skulle å kjørt screen+server på, men brukeren har ikek sshtilgang, så jeg kan ikke logge inn på "riktig måte"
<Berge> sudo su - minecraft -s /bin/bash
<Berge> F.eks.
<Berge> Ev. med screen i stedet, selvsagt.
<Kagee> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<Kagee> samme problemet som jeg har hatt hele tiden
<Kagee> det er screen som klager
<Berge> Hvem gjør du det som?
<Kagee> "meg"
<Kagee> hildenae
<Berge> Et annet triks er stort sett å kjøre sceen-en som en annen bruker.
<Berge> Og så su-e inni den.
<Kagee> er det ... ikke  det jeg prøver på nå ?
<Berge> Det tviler jeg på. (-:
<Berge> Kjør screen på vanlig måte, og gjør sudo su - minecraft i et skall i screen-en?
<Kagee> tingen er at do brukere skulle hatt tilgang til å logge inn som og bruke denne screen-en
<Berge> Egentlig høres det jo ut som om du forsøker å dæmonisere minecraft.
<Kagee> *to
<Berge> Kagee: Se, dette skulle du ha sagt.
<Kagee> sry :(
<Berge> (Det var jo ikke godt å si hva du egentlig ville (-: )
<Berge> screen har ACLer, faktisk.
<Kagee> mja, dette har jeg hørt
<Berge> C-a :addacl brukernavn
<Berge> Eller noe i den retning. Se man-side.n
<Berge> (Og så må screen være suid root.)
<Kagee> suid root ....
<Berge> Den er det sikkert fra før.
<Berge> ls -la =screen
<Kagee> det er jeg ganske sikker på at det ikke er
<Kagee> men vil ikke ba brukernavn kunne få tilgang til min terminal (som meg) om han bare stopper serveren som kjører i screen-sesjonen ?
<Berge> Ikke om du kjører screen minecraft
<Berge> Men du har rett, det er greiere å kjøre selve screen som minecraft om flere skal ha tilgang til den.
<Berge> Har minecraft et skall?
<Kagee> ja, bin/bash ?
<Berge> Da burde du få lov til å starte screen som den, egentlig.
<Berge> Den har skall men ikke passord, elns?
<Kagee> den har begge ?
<Berge> Hvorfor har den passord?
<Berge> Eventuelt: Hvordan hindrer du SSH-innlogging med den?
<Berge> (I så fall kan du jo bare gjøre ssh minecraft@localhost)
<Berge> Eventuelt kan du kanskje gjøre script-trikset.
<Berge> Mange fine muligheter (-:
<Kagee> minecraft er ikke i gruppa sshers
<Kagee> ... som trengs for å logge inn
<Kagee> men jo, jeg kan legge den inn der, starte screen og så fjerne den
<Berge> Det er litt jalla
<Berge> Men hvorfor har den passord om ingen skal logge inn med den?
<Kagee> det var derfor jeg spurte om en annen, stabil løsning
<Kagee> jeg gav den passord mens jeg drev å feilsøkte for å få det til
<Berge> ah
<Berge> Men prøv script-trikset: sudo su - minecraft, og så script /dev/null; screen
<Kagee> det høres hacky ut...
<Berge> Hvorfor?
<Kagee> vil ikke da script ta opp alt som gjøres i screen ?
<Berge> Ja, og sende det til /dve/null
<Kagee> selv om den piper det til /dev/null
<Kagee> ja, men den vil "jobbe"
<Berge> Det script gjør, er å lage en ny /dev/pts/$id til deg.
<Berge> Med rett rettigheter.
<Kagee> aha
<Berge> Jobbe?
<Kagee> glem det
<Berge> Den vil bruke noen få CPU-sykler på det, ja d-:
<Berge> Men ikke så mange.
<Kagee> poeng
<Berge> Fikk du det itl?
<Kagee> "ja"
<Berge> heh (-:
<Kagee> dersom det detatcher fra screenen og exiter meg ut må jeg riktignok starte en ny scriptsession for å komme inn i screen igjen
<Kagee> sudo -> script -> screen
<Kagee> screen -> script -> hildenae
<Kagee> and restart
<Berge> Ja, det stemmer nok.
<Kagee> hacky!!
<Berge> Egentlig ikke.
<Berge> Reattach kan du jo løse med ACLer.
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> !
<Kagee> og neida!
<Kagee> Must run suid root for multiuser support.
 * Berge gjetter på: screen er ikke suid.
 * Kagee også
<Kagee> -rwxr-sr-x 1 root utmp 308228 2007-10-23 18:02 /usr/bin/screen
<Berge> chown u+s /usr/bin/screen
<Kagee> vil det ha noe sikkerhetsimpakt?
<Kagee> serveren min er usikker som f uansett, men slik at jeg lærer det
<Berge> Ja, om det er hull i screen.
<Kagee> O_o
<Berge> Altså, om det er mulig å lure screen til å kjøre din egen kode, eller starte et root-skall du får kontroll over, er det et problem.
<Berge> (Det har ikke vært slike hull i screen såvidt jeg kan huske, dog.)
<Kagee> da tar jeg sjansen
<Kagee> du mente chmod?
<Berge> Eh, ja.
<Berge> /var/run/screen må ha 755.
<Kagee> indeed
<Berge> Og i screen-en gjør du C-a :multiuser on
<Berge> Og så en C-a :addacl brukernavn
<Berge> Da kan brukernavn gjøre screen -r minecraft/$PID 
<Kagee> woho!!!
<Kagee> screen -r minecraft/mc_server
<Kagee> [detached]
<Berge> Alt vitenskapen får til i disse dager.
<Berge> Og så må du gjøre C-a :nethack on
<Berge> For mye morsommere feilmeldinger.
<Kagee> ke?
<Berge> Pr.v
<Berge> Eh, prøv.
<Kagee> Det skal jeg pr.ve
<Berge> (-:
<geirha> Tøft. Kjøpte det der humblebundle-greiene for et par dager siden. Nå fikk jeg seks nye spill, inkludert World of Goo.
<Kagee> er kriteriene for at nye kjøpere skal få de ekstra spillene ?
<Kagee> word of goo er verdt masse penger :)
<geirha> Help us bring up the average!
<geirha> Everyone who pays more than $7.40 gets the first Humble Bundle as well!
<Kagee> er ikke det windows-avaerage?
<Kagee> *awaerage
<geirha> Nei Windows-gjennomsnittet er lavere. Det er de som bringer gjennomsnittet ned :)
<Kagee> hahaha
<Kagee> men hvordan er det platformessig? Hvis jeg kjøper mens jeg er pålogget en linuxdesktop, kan jeg laste ned og bruke de samme spillene på windows?
<geirha> Ja, når du har kjøpt kan du laste ned for alle plattformer
<Kagee> hmm. jeg er sikker på at jeg handlet humble indie bundle 1
<Kagee> men jeg finner ikke noe i epostarekivet mitt
<Kagee> nææ. jeg blander. jeg har bare kjøpt worldof goo
<Kagee> osmos ser jeg fram til å spille :)
<Kagee> der. 13.37 USD
<Kagee> jeg skjønner man kan betale mer senere, så da gjør jeg det når jeg får mer penger på konto :)
<Kagee> men pokker. nå registrerte de meg sikkert som windowsbruker :(
<Kagee> hoo, nei, jeg kan bytte :)
<geirha> :)
<comradekingu> Jeg kjørte første til 50$, skal denne gangen vente til jeg får se kildekode før det blir noe
<Kagee> hmm, det er  vel ikke noe krav om at spillene skal være os ?
<comradekingu> Det er det som er meningen..?
<comradekingu> Vi får en mill, dere får source
<comradekingu> "All sources have been released! Aquaria, Gish, Penumbra, and Lugaru! "  World of good kom vel fra en annen utvikler
<comradekingu> tar kveld
<Malin-> hei comradekingu 
<Mogget> Scenario: Jeg logger inn paa en boks gjennom windows/putty, deretter saa logger jeg derfra og inn paa enda en maskin.
<Mogget> Noen som har en anelse om hvordan jeg kan sjekke paa maskinen sist i rekka om jeg bruker putty eller ikke slik at jeg kan bruke "declare -x TERM="xterm""
<Kagee> ke ?
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg logger meg inn paa loke gjennom denne windows installasjonen med putty
<Kagee> hvorfor / hva skjer når du kjører den setningen ?
<Mogget> Derfra og inn paa moshwire serveren.
<xt> du må enable at sshen din tar med environment
<Mogget> xt: mener du paa serveren sist, mellom eller paa klienten min her?
<xt> på første server
<Mogget> Kagee: naar jeg kjorer screen -UraAd saa faar jeg beskjed om aa definere hva slags terminal jeg bruker.
<Kagee> på tilkoblingen ut av første server, eller i knfigen på første server? (sistnevnte har han ikke tilgang til)
<Kagee> wtf? UraAd ?
<Mogget> jeg har ikke tilgang til instillinger paa mellomserver siden dette er en av skolens ssh seervere.
<Mogget> utf-8, lukk screen hvis det erapent et annet sted og aapne den her.
<Kagee> må du spesifisere utf-8 ?
<Mogget> vet ikke, jeg har bare gjort det tilvane aa gjore det.
<Mogget> den setningen screen -UraAd sitter som brent i hode paa meg :P
<Kagee> hva skjer om du dropper A, a og U?
<Kagee> forutsatt at du har satt translation til utf-8 i putty
<Mogget> Kan jeg sende medd terminal type som parameter naar jeg ssh'er fra mellomserver til siste server i rekken?
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg har heller ikke faat utf8 til aa fungere i putty etter reinstall. fikse det nu.
<Kagee> try what i said
<Kagee> jeg får ikke testet siden jeg har glemt å lage ny key
<Mogget> åøæ
<Kagee> æøå
<Kagee> eller, åøæ som du skriver
<Mogget> hmm ser ingen forskjell virker det som.
<Kagee> så, det funker ?
<Mogget> vent litt, sjekke screen manualer for å se hva disse params gjør.
<Mogget> ser slik ut.
<Kagee> A og a virker unødvendig. og jeg mistenker at de trenger å vite terminaltypen. 
<Kagee> jeg tror ikke screen egnetlig trenger å vite det
<Kagee> siden det funker så senger jeg :)
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg trenger A, men ikke a og U
<Mogget> A gjør så den resizer uten begrensninger. 
<Kagee> hmm
<Kagee> hvis du detatcher (d) såvil den vel resize av seg selv ?
<Mogget> nn, men jeg har ikke løst mitt orginale problem
<Mogget> får bare google litt.
<Kagee> hva er det orginale problemet?
<Mogget> Kagee: litt usikker, men det var ikke dette som var problemet. problemet var at jeg ikke kan bruke term uten å sette TERM 
<Mogget> Når jeg logger inn på moshwire fra loke så sender ikke ssh med hva slags term type jeg bruker.
<Kagee> so, hvorfor trenger du TERM ?
<Mogget> med andre ord $TERM="et_eller_anna" blir ikke satt
<Mogget> uten den så vil ikke screen fungere
<Kagee> ....
<Kagee> selv om du dropper A og a ?
<Mogget> nå skjønner jeg.
<Mogget> vent litt,. teste
<Kagee> jeg skjønner ikke, jeg har logget inn slik som ditt senario flere ganger, uten problemer
<Kagee> riktignok ikke til matrix, men det burde ikke vre sååå stor forskjell på en debian og ub8.4-install ?
<Mogget> hmm det fungerte ikke enda jeg fjernet A a og U
<Kagee> Mogget: gief feilmelding
<Mogget> hamartin@tintaglia:~$ screen -UraAd
<Mogget> Please set a terminal type.
<Mogget> hamartin@tintaglia:~$
<Kagee> hva gir screen -D -r
<Kagee>  ?
<Mogget> eksakt det samme
<Kagee> ke
<Mogget> Please set a terminal type.
<Mogget> men Kagee, er ikke verre enn at jeg enten i .bashrc tar en ifndef og sier at hvis den ikke er definert så definer den som "xterm"
<Mogget> enten det eller leser ssh manualer og finner ut om man kan sende med parametere som skal defineres på endestasjon fra loke.
<Kagee> hva sier echo $TERM på loke ?
<Mogget> hehe 
<Mogget> -bash-3.2$ echo $TERM
<Mogget> dumb
<Mogget> -bash-3.2$
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> Mogget: og på matrix?
<Kagee> og hva sier Putty -> connection -> Data -> Termina-type string
<Mogget> dumb
<Kagee> begge? hvis ja, set putty til xterm
<Mogget> takker Kagee det fungerte som bare det :D
<Kagee> O_o
<Kagee> godt å høre
<Mogget> jeg trodde putty sendte med denne informasjonen selv jeg.
<Kagee> d3en gjør det...
<Kagee> standardinstallasjonen av putty på ubuntu hadde xterm som std der. jeg mente windowsputty hadde det også ...
<Mogget> hmm når jeg ser på alle di andre maskinene jeg kan koble til så ser jeg at de har xterm allerede, men ikke denne kontoen.
<Mogget> kanskje jjeg vet et uhell har slettet det på denne?
<Kagee> pekcak-feil ?
<Mogget> pekcak? problem between code and keyboard?
<Kagee> :)
<Mogget> jaja tusen takk for hjelpen i allefall. irriterte vettet av meg litt :P
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-23
<dageriv> Prøver å få til to skjermer på ubuntu. Slik at når pekeren er helt til venstre, dukker den opp helt til høyre i den andre skjermen.
<dageriv> Har fått til å ha samme bilde på begge skjermer(laptop og lcd).
<dageriv> Men hvordan "splitter" man opp gui'en, og hva heter teknikken/metoden?
<kjes> dageriv: 10.10? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597612
<dageriv> Ja.
<dageriv> Etter noe fikling i Monitor Settings, fikk jeg det til.
<dageriv> Digg!
<spinner> God dag :)
<jo-erlend_> goddag. :)
<jacobsen> Heisann folkens. Lurte på om dere kunne hjelpe meg med et lite problem jeg har?
<Sakarias> spørr spørsmålet, så kanskje vi kan hjelpe
<jacobsen> Okey. Har en gammel laptop som det før var XP på. Da var det koblet extra høytalere inn, og det var KUN de det kom lyd fra. Høytalerne fra laptopen kom det ikke noe lyd fra. Men nå med Ubuntu, kommer det lyd BÅDE fra extra-høytalerne OG laptop-høytalerne. Noen ide om HVORDAN jeg skrur av laptophøytalerne, slik at det bare kommer fra extra? (extra er koblet via headset phonejacken)
<Malin_> skal være mulig å mute interne høytalere. Mulig det kan gjøres om du starter: alsamixer
<Malin_> i en terminal?
<jacobsen> ehh, jaha.. Er en veldig fersk ubuntu/linux bruker, så er stor fare for at jeg ikke får til det med en gang.
<Malin_> jacobsen, jeg har brukt Ubuntu i noen år nå, og det er ikke alt jeg får til heller ;)
<Malin_> men for å få opp en terminal, gjør følgende:
<Malin_> ctrl + alt + t
<Malin_> også skriver du simpeltetn: alsamixer
<Malin_> og trykker enter
<jacobsen> se der ja, det var smidig
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> fikk du opp en sak med forskjellige søyler?
<Malin_> master ,headphone osv osv?
<jacobsen> ja
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> sett på noe musikk, også tester du med å f.eks. dra ned den som heter speaker, og se om det du da demper lyden fra laptopen
<jacobsen> okey
<jacobsen> skal se hva jeg får til.. :D
<Malin_> bare åtrykke høyre-tasten for å flytte deg mot høyre
<Malin_> der du er, er merket med rød tekst :)
<Sakarias> m= mute
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> vil tro det ja
<jacobsen> Malin Hmm, har fiklet rundt litt nå, men det står følgende under Headphones-delen
<jacobsen> Item: Headphone Jack Sense (OFF)
<jacobsen> og den får jeg ikke stillt på.
<jacobsen> selv om det står en høytaler plugga inn i headphone-jacken
<Malin_> hm.. så det skjer ikke noe når du tykker pilstast opp eler ned?
<Malin_> hm
<jacobsen> nix, ikke på headphone-delen
<jacobsen> stort sett de andre funker (master stereo/mono, PCM, Line)
<Malin_> ah. ja, jeg ser jeg har en sånn sak som er off selv
<Malin_> jeg er jaggu ikke sikker jeg
<Malin_> jeg kan ikke si jeg er helt stødig på dette selv heller
<jacobsen> hehe, nei.. Var ikke så lett detta :P
<Malin_> nei :(
<Malin_> snufs
<jacobsen> hah
<jacobsen> det som er irriterende er nemlig at den ene høytalern på laptopen er sprengt
<Malin_> finnes jo noe alsamixer-gui også, men det må installeres
<Malin_> ja, da skjønner jeg i alle fall at det er irriterende
<Malin_> merkelig at den spiller på begge plasser foresten
<jacobsen> men siden jeg ikke får skrudd den av, hører jeg ubrukelige irriterende dirringa i membranen hver gang noe av lyd spilles :P
<jacobsen> Ja, trodde Phone-jacken skulle ta over når den var i bruk, ikke suppleres med de andre høytalerne
<Malin_> sant
<Malin_> kan ikke huske jeg har opplevd noe slikt
<jacobsen> hmm, typisk :P
<Malin_> ja :p
<Malin_> du kan alltids teste med å installere: alsamixergui
<Malin_> sudo aptitude install alsamixergui
<Malin_> den linja i en terminal og inn med passord
<Malin_> mulig det er litt mer oversiktelig enn alsamixergui i terminal
<Sakarias> den spiller begge stedet, pga "Headphone Jack Sense" står som off? :P
<Malin_> hm.. ja, så vi må finne ut hvordan vi setter den til on :p
<Malin_> hm...
<Malin_> kan ikke si det er noe sånt her
<jacobsen> Æsj, å du kaller deg en ubuntu-proff :P haha
<Malin_> gjør jeg?
<jacobsen> Neida, men ja. Jeg har IKKE snøring på hva jeg skal gjøre..
<jacobsen> begynte å bruke for noen få dager siden, fordi laptopen var helt sirup med XPen i.
<Malin_> nei, jeg tenker som så at om jeg har en ide på hvordan en kanskje kan finne ut av det, så prøver jeg litt sånn som nå
<Malin_> ja. sukk XP eller windows er jeg i grunn lei av, og det er et mareritt hver gang jeg skal gjøre ting på windows. Vanlig bruk går vel bra i windows også
<jacobsen> ja. absolutt. Og hvem vet, det kunne jo søren meg ha virket for alt jeg vet. Jeg har som sagt 0 peil på dette nye systemet. Så sitter bare å fikler litt rundt.
<Malin_> ja, sånn en lærer da. Fikle mest mulig
<Malin_> ting kan gå galt, også lærer man litt mer :)
<Malin_> broren min har jo kalt meg for fikla :p haha
<jacobsen> haha
<jacobsen> ja, men det er LITT farlig med LInux også da
<Malin_> får ikke sjekket alsamixuergui før jeg har fullført en installasjon av virtualbox-4-0 her jeg
<Malin_> hva som er farlig?
<jacobsen> for det virker på meg at det skal mye mindre til før man gjør noe helt mongo
<Malin_> nei, vil ikke sidet?
<jacobsen> i winDown, så må man nesten i prinsipp inn i registeret for å fucke skikkelig
<jacobsen> men her har man så mye tilgang til alt virker det som
<Malin_> tja.. du kan jo gå inn i XP og slette 386-mappa, eller annet i windows-katalogen?
<Malin_> med mindre det er noe sperre på det nå da
<jacobsen> joda, det er sant
<Malin_> man har tilgang til alt her, men da må en inn med sudo først
<Malin_> og da bør en vite hva en gjør, før en gjør det....
<Malin_> har gjort noe skikkelig blemme pga det en gang
<Malin_> men merkelig det ikke gikk galt før
<Malin_> laget et skript med en farlig kommando :p
<Malin_> eller "farlig" da
<jacobsen> kommer du inn med ku etter på da eller? :P
<Malin_> med ku? nei, med hst
<Malin_> hest
<jacobsen> først går du inn med sudo, så kommer ku etterpå :P (sudoku) :P dårlig, jeg vet.
<Malin_> haha :)
<Malin_> jeg husker jeg syntes det var rart jeg liksom ikke hadde full kontroll over Ubuntuen min, og måtte inn med passord osv, men tja ,det er jo en av tingnee som gjør dette så bra
<Malin_> jo i alsamixergui, får du sånne bokser for å huke av i for ting som er slått av
<Malin_> kan være verdt et forsøk
<Malin_> sudo aptitude install alsamixergui
<Malin_> virket her på det som var av her. Lurer jo på hvordan jeg fikser det i f.eks. i komandolnjeversjonen da
<jacobsen> hvordan får jeg inn guin da?
<Sakarias> ved å skrive "sudo aptitude install alsamixergui" i en terminal ?
<jacobsen> okey
<jacobsen> btw
<jacobsen> hva søren er hotkey for å copy/paste i terminalen?
<jacobsen> funker jo ikke med ctrl + c / v
<maneatingduck> Ctrl+Insert og Shift+Insert
<jacobsen> ahh, nice. thx
<Sakarias> shift+ctrl+v også mener jeg
<Sakarias> personlig bruker jeg midt-musknappen
<jacobsen> står: sudo aptitude command not found for meg
<Malin_> ah.. ja, deh ar vel tatt ut aptitude i 10.10? prøv
<maneatingduck> prøv sudo apt-get 
<Malin_> apt-get i stedet
<Malin_> hvorfor er aptitude fjernet fra 10.10?
<Sakarias> er aptitude tatt vekk? kult
<Sakarias> aldri forstått hvorfor man ikke bare bruker apt-get
<Malin_> ja, jeg har vel egentlig sett det i live-cd-er
<jo-erlend_> sikkert for å spare plass. De går hardt inn for det, men jeg trodde ikke at aptitude var så stor? 
<Malin_> si det
<Malin_> nei..
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: 2 programmer som gjore mer eller mindre det samme?
<Malin_> aptitude har en cli-"gui" også, men jeg bruker den aldri
<jo-erlend_> Sakarias, ja, det er jo også en sak. 
<Malin_> ja, deter jo det, så da kan jeg skjønne de heller bruker apt-get
<Malin_> liker aptitude search <pakkenavn> og oversikten med p eller i som indikerer om programmet er installert eller ikke
<Malin_> men kanksje noe slikt finnes i apt-get?
<maneatingduck> Malin_: Haha, ja, jeg fant ncurses-gui tilfeldigvis her om dagen. Brukt aptitude i evigheter, og tydeligvis aldri kjørt den uten argumenter :)
<Malin_> hang ikke helt med jeg nå da
<jacobsen> okey, da tror jeg den ble installert
<maneatingduck> jacobsen: Kanskje et dumt spørsmål, men har du ikke mulighet til å justere volum på headphones og "Front" eller lignende i alsamixer?
<Malin_> hvilket program er ncurses?
<jacobsen> nix.
<jo-erlend_> Malin_, det er det du kalte "CLI GUI"
<jacobsen> headphones ligger på bånn og kan ikke gjøres noe med.
<Malin_> jo-erlend_, åja, ja :)
<Malin_> ah, nå skjønte jeg ja, ja, kjører en aptitude uten argumenter, får en gui hehe
<Malin_> jacobsen, prøv å strate opp alsamixergui: enten ved å bare starte fra terminalen, eller progammer -> lyd/bilde ->
<jacobsen> dumt spm igjen. hvor blir dette gui'et av? må det startes fra terminalen eller?
<Malin_> eller tryk alt + f2 og skriv alsamixergui
<jacobsen> fant de
<jacobsen> det*
<Malin_> du finner det i programmer og lyd/bidle :)
<Malin_> hehe
<Sakarias> finner det sikkert også i menyen
<Malin_> jacobsen, har du nå noen firkanta bokser du kan sette hake i?
<jo-erlend_> det er noen programmer som av en eller annen grunn ikke dukker opp i menyene med en gang. Da hjelper det ofte å starte alacarte. 
<jacobsen> i alsamixer gui?
<Malin_> jacobsen, jepp
<jacobsen> nope. ikke mange bokser der gitt. bare 2 søyler (master og Capture) med 2 hengelåser
<Malin_> hos meg har jeg f.eks.: IEC958 som er aktivert ved at det er hake i boksen ved siden av
<Malin_> nedenfor alle søylene
<jacobsen> det har ikke jeg :S
<Malin_> så ikke noe i det heletatt der? :(
<maneatingduck> jacobsen: Card: Pulseaudio
<maneatingduck> ?
<jacobsen> maneatingduck Card og Chip: PulseAudio
<jacobsen> ja
<maneatingduck> jacobsen: prøv pavucontrol
<maneatingduck> Evt sudo aptitude install pavucontrol først
<Malin_> jacobsen, min ser sånn ut: http://malinkb.dyndns.org/bilder/alsa-mixer.png
<jacobsen> maneatingduck: apt-get da eller, siden bare aptitude install ikke funker?
<Sakarias> Malin_: litt problemer med skjermbildet? :P
<Malin_> fikk ikke tatt i mot den fila jeg
<maneatingduck> jacobsen: ja 
<Malin_> Sakarias, har jeg?
<Sakarias> ser sånn ut på bildet
<Sakarias> så litt rart ut
<maneatingduck> jacobsen: Jeg får like ubrukelig alsamixergui som deg, men pavucontrol kan styre enheter jeg ikke visste at jeg hadde :) 
<Malin_> åj, det så sånn ut der ja.. haha
<Malin_> hm.. nå fikk jeg også lyst å teste pavucontrol.... :D
<maneatingduck> Malin_: Ja, det viser seg at grafikkortet mitt har HDMI-lyd :)
<jacobsen> Leser pakkelister ... Ferdig
<jacobsen> Skaper oversikt over avhengighetsforhold       
<jacobsen> Leser tilstandsinformasjon ... Ferdig   
<jacobsen> E: Klarer ikke å finne pakken først
<jacobsen> står det for meg.
<jacobsen> nvm
<jacobsen> jeg så hva feilen var
<jacobsen> en LITEN syntax-feil av meg bare. haha.. Var litt kjapp med copy/pastinga
<Malin_> hmm... pavucontrol ligner da helt det jeg får opp om jeg velger settings i det vanlige lydoppsettet her jo
<Malin_> jeg har nok hdmi-lyd her, for har hdmi-utgang
<jacobsen> neh
<jacobsen> not much I can do...
<jacobsen> lyden kommer fortsatt ut fra lappisen OG logitech høytalerna som er koblet med den grønna kontakten inn i phone-jacken..
<jacobsen> har med litt fikling funnet ut at dersom jeg skrur datahøytalerne ganske langt ned, så vil de nesten ikke spille, men logitechen kan da ta over.. Det KAN funke, men er jo en dårlig midlertidig løsning egentlig.
<maneatingduck> jacobsen: Siste tips jeg kan komme med er å kikke på System -> Preferences -> Sound -> hardware 
<jacobsen> ja
<jacobsen> der har jeg 1 kort
<jacobsen> Intern lyd
<jacobsen> 1 utgang
<maneatingduck> Se om du kan velge en Profile nederst
<jacobsen> Analog Stereo Output står det
<jacobsen> profil:
<jacobsen> Off
<maneatingduck> ok, skjønner
<jacobsen> Analog Stereo Input
<jacobsen> Analog Stereo Output
<jacobsen> Analog Stereo Duplex
<jacobsen> Den STÅR PÅ Analog Stereo Output
<maneatingduck> Det ser ut til at lyd-driveren for maskinen din ikke er spesielt god. Long shot: System -> Admin -> Additional Drivers?
<jacobsen> skal vi se :D
<jacobsen> lyd-driverne er kanskje ikke super, men det funka jo stort sett bra med Windown XPen da..
<Malin_> jeg skal forsvinne litt jeg. Lykke til. Spent på om dette går da :)
<jacobsen> Takk for hjelpen Malin
<Malin_> ikke sikkert det er samme driveren du har i Ubuntu, med mindre du finner en i hardware-drivers
<Malin_> bare hyggelig, men ble jo ikke noe løsning da
<jacobsen> det står: Ingen properitære drivere er i bruk på denne maskina
<jacobsen> Nei, men det er jo uhørt om alle problemene i verden hadde en løsning
<jacobsen> :P
<maneatingduck> jacobsen: Ingen forslag til drivere heller?
<jacobsen> nix
<jacobsen> helt blankt
<maneatingduck> Den pleier jo å foreslå grafikkdriver/modemdriver og slikt. Vel, det var verdt et forsøk
<maneatingduck> Jeg hadde vel kanskje også vurdert råtassmetoden: Åpne maskinen og klippe av ledningene til høytalerne. Gjør dette kun om du er vant til å skru :)
<jacobsen> Hehe, det er EN mulighet ja
<jacobsen> maskina er så gammel nå at det finns jo ikke noe garanti på den lenger
<jacobsen> hehe..
<jacobsen> Men ja, jeg takker for at dere tok dere tid til å prøve å hjelpe :D Det setter jeg veldig stor pris på.
<maneatingduck> Men det var jo dumt vi ikke fikk løst dette for deg. Du kan jo prøve å legge inn en post på ubuntuforums.org, få med merke/modell på maskinen din
<jacobsen> Yes, det er en mulighet jeg kan gjøre
<jacobsen> jeg anser meg ikke som HELT ferdig enda :P
<jacobsen> jeg gir ikke opp etter bare 2 timers fikling..
<maneatingduck> Evt. søke på modellnavnet for maskinen din, det ville vært rart om ingen har hatt det samme problemet
<maneatingduck> Det er veldig gøy om man får det til :)
<maneatingduck> Jeg må også stikke og pakke sekken. Lykke til!
<jacobsen> Den er god, takker for hjelpen til deg også :D
<jacobsen> SÃ¥ er det fare for at jeg dukker opp her igjen.. hehe. GOD JUL!
<Sakarias> velkommen skal du være
<dageriv> hey Malin!
<dageriv> Vi snakket om utdanning for et halvår siden elns, begynt å studere data i år? :)
<Malin_> dageriv, hei. Jeg starter til høsten om alt går etter planen, måtte først ta R1 (tidligere 2MX)
<Malin_> dageriv, men er tilbake siden. Skal ordne meg så stikke jeg, snakkes ;)
<Malin_> juleklem fra meg til alle her :D
<dageriv> Hvordan oppgraderer meg til php6?
<geirha> dageriv: Ser ikke ut til at Ubuntu har pakker med php6, så du må muligens bygge det selv.
<geirha> Kan hende noen har bygd php6-pakker og lagt ut på ppa.
<geirha> !ppa
<lubotu3> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<dageriv> Hvordan sjekker du om ubuntu har pakker med php6?
<geirha> Søker på  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<geirha> Eller med ''aptitude search php6''
<dageriv> Har googlet litt
<dageriv> Er php6 ute i det hele tatt?
<dageriv> http://www.php.net/
<dageriv> 5.2.16 er den siste oppdateringen
<Kagee> det er da bare 5.2 og 5.3 som er aktive nå ??
<dageriv> Hva betyr det at en versjon av et program er aktiv?
<geirha> 6.0 er ikke stabil enda tolker jeg det som.
<Kagee> php6 er ikke kommet enda. php4 er utdatert
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-24
<jo-erlend_> haha, morsom xkcd i dag! :)
<citoyen> litt urovekkende, spør du meg :P
<geirha> Var herlig den med juletreet også :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-26
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-19
<Malin> Berge: jeg sjekket foresten nettet mitt med å koble meg direkte på modemet, og da får jeg normal ping, ergo ligger problemet i routeren en plass
<Malin> med fare for å gjenta meg
<Malin> Berge: jeg sjekket foresten nettet mitt med å koble meg direkte på modemet, og da får jeg normal ping, ergo ligger problemet i routeren en plass
<dagerik> Klarer ikke å endre på innstillinger i system settings.
<dagerik> Bruker 11.10 med Gnome 3.
<Berge> Malin: Kast den? (-:
<dagerik> har brukt snart en time på å prøve å få disablet den jævla screensavern
<dagerik> men problemet er egentlig at jeg ikke kan endre noe som helst på innstillinger i gnome-control-center
<geirha> dagerik: Jeg ville sjekket at dconf og dbus kjørte, og at alle filene i hjemmekatalogen er eid av deg.
<geirha> find ~ -xdev ! -user "$USER" -ls
<alfsimen> høres ut som dagerik er eid av gnome-control-center
<alfsimen> *harr harr*
<geirha> :)
<Malin> Berge: hehe ja, nå har jeg sjekket med netstat en del, og nå når jeg stoppet transmision-daemon så fikk jeg ping på rundt 15. Rart, da jeg ikke har noe torrents som laster ned eller opp nå
<Berge> Malin: Det var vel ca. det første jeg foreslo?
<Malin> Berge: ja, men jeg tolket det som at du lurte på om jeg lastet noe ned eller opp med torrents?
<Berge> Malin: Det gjorde du jo åpenbart.
<Malin> men når jeg har satt alle nedlastinger til pause, og indikatoren sier at det er 0 opp og 0 ned
<Malin> :S
<geirha> Selv om du har inaktive torrenter, vil transmission prate med stifinnere og prøve å holde seg oppdatert på hvilke likemenn som er tilgjengelige.
<Berge> Åpenbart feil. Sjekk med iftop?
<geirha> I nyeste versjon (2.42) går det an å skru av det.
<Malin> ah, se der :) da skal jeg sjekke med å sette transmission-daemon på igjen og kjøre iftop igjen :)
<Berge> Uansett har du rimelig talentløs NAT-dings.
<Berge> Om den hadde vært verdt noe som helst, hadde den taklet saturering av linken bedre.
<Berge> La meg gjette: Den er laget av Dlink.
<Malin> det er en netgear wnr1000v2
<Malin> men ikke utenkelig jeg vil få meg noe bedre om det skal fortsette sånn her
<Berge> Jaja, Netgear er omtrent det samme d-:
<Malin> nå startet jeg opp transmission-daemon igjen, og pingen er fortsatt lav
<Malin> Berge: ah, erdet? :) hva som er av bedre fabrikat for tida?
<Berge> Av CPEer? Aner ikke.
<Malin> ja, tenker av trådløse routere
<Berge> Det er forskjell på en ruter og et AP (selv om mange gjør begge deler).
<Berge> Jeg gjør ruting (og NATing) på en Linux-boks, og har et saklig AP til WLANing.
<Berge> Nå er ikke hjemmenettet mitt helt ordinært, rett nok.
<Malin> forrige trådløse tilgangspunktet mtt var et accesspunkt og hadde ingen router, i alle fall ingen inganger for tp-kabler
<Malin> utenom fra modemet da
<Berge> Antallet RJ45-plugger sier ingenting om den kan rute, egentligl
<Malin> Det er jo sant :)
<Malin> denne er jo netgear, men den støtter jo open-WRT, DD-WRT og Tomato
<Malin> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=580427
<Malin> men om det finnes bedre merker enn netgear, så får jeg se meg om etter det
<xt> kjøp eit aksesspunkt heller
<xt> AP er bra. Ruter er dårlig. :)
<Berge> +1
<Berge> <3 Cisco Aironet.
<Malin> xt: ja, da får jeg kjøpe en switch å koble via da, for jeg vil gjerne koble serveren min dirkete med kabel
<Berge> Du torrenter over WLANet?
<xt> eller AP med svitsj.
<Berge> For ekstra labert WLAN.
<Malin> xt: ja, om jeg får et AP med switch, hadde det jo vært kjekt
<Malin> kan ikke si jeg fant noen med switch hos komplett i alle fall
<Berge> http://www.prisjakt.no/category.php?l=s80416376&o=tillv_pop&cols=#prodlista
<Malin> ah, cisco og linksys er de "samme" ?
<Malin> jeg hadde jo en lynksys en gang, men plutselig ble all trafikk gjennomden treg
<Berge> Cisco kjøpte Linksys.
<Berge> Hvilket fører til masse forvirring, siden Cisco nesten utelukkende lager bra greier, Linksys laget både ræl og ikke ræl, og nå heter alt cisco.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> er det en fordel at et evt. nytt AP har QoS ?
<xt> bakdel!
<Berge> Malin: Nei.
<Berge> I praksis ikke
<prooz> Hm.
<prooz> Er ikke QoS kjekt?
<prooz> Jeg bruker det hjemme.
<Malin> om det ikke er nødvendig, så trenger jeg ikke se etter det i alle fall
<Berge> prooz: ISPen din gjør ikke.
<prooz> Berge: Og?
<Berge> Så du kan tagge pakkene dine på lokalnettet. Hurra, hurra, men lokalnettet ditt burde ha vesentlig mer kapasitet enn du trenger uansett (-:
<Berge> Den eneste saklige måten å gjøre QoS er egentlig med nok båndbredde.
<Berge> prooz: Hva gjør du QoS på?
<prooz> Hmmm
<prooz> Berge: Hva mener du? Hva slags trafikk
<prooz> ?
<Berge> prooz: Ja.
<prooz> Hadde det visst ikke på nå lenger :P
<prooz> Men jeg hadde pri på trafikk på port 80 f.eks.
<Malin> men siden jeg har mer normal ping igjen, skal jeg prøve å spille litto nline igjen
<Berge> prooz: Hjalp det?
<prooz> Berge: Når jeg tenker over det, så har jeg vel kanskje misforstått :P
<prooz> Berge: Husker ikke om det hjalp eller ikke, faktisk..
<prooz> Berge: Men dette på undersøkes.
<Berge> La meg gjette at det ikke gjør.
<Berge> I så fall er det enten placebo, eller så har du seriøst brukket nettoppsett ellers (-:
<prooz> Hehe
<prooz> Ja, det kan fort tenkes at det er placebo
<Malin> placebo-nett
<Malin> det eren følelse av at man har internett uten å ha det
<Malin> :p
<Malin> hvem som har med ubuntu.no sitt forumå gjøre? Er det noen spesiell grunn til ateg fikke får lov til å poste nye poster der? Eller er det rett og slett fordi det er et nytt forum, og at det har gått meg hus forbi hvordan jeg kobler meg til det nye forumet?!
<prooz> placebo-forum
<prooz> ;)
<Malin> prooz: ^^
<Malin> jeg er så sikker på at jeg chatter her inne
<Malin> men tja, placebo bør vel ikke undervurderes helt heller :p
<prooz> Hvis man begynner å oppleve placebo på irc har man en form for personlighetsforstyrrelse tror jeg :P
<Malin> prooz: ja ;)
<krosenvold> HVordan kan jeg se på en fil med forskjellige tegnsett-enkodinger nogen lunde greitt ?
<prooz> Skal vel gå greit å åpne den i UTF8 ?
<krosenvold> Og hva slags tengsett har jeg da når ø blir til ?
<geirha> Hva er det som viser "ø" som "?" ?
<krosenvold> Shellet, f.eks.
<krosenvold> Problemet mitt er altså at jeg må finne ut hva slags enkoding som faktisk /er/ i fila
<krosenvold> Og siden det står "M?re og Romsdal" så har jeg en god indikasjon ;)
<krosenvold> OK, case closed. hexdump viste at det var 3f, dvs ? ;)
<geirha> Vanskelig å si.
<geirha> I latin 1 er ø 0xf8, i cp1251 er ø 0x6f, så ingen av de "vanlige".
<krosenvold> geirha: Jeg fant ut av det, fila var tydeligvis ødelagt av noen andre på forhånd
<geirha> Ah, så hyggelig. :)
<Berge> krosenvold: file -i er også en venn.
<geirha> file fant heller ikke tegnsettet basert på kun \x3f
<Berge> Vel, det er kanskje litt lite.
<krosenvold> Tror ikke det er noe jordisk tegnsett som har ø på ?, det måtte evt være klingon
<Berge> Ø på ? gir ikke mening.
<geirha> ? er bare brukt for å representere at det er et ugyldig tegn der.
<geirha> Ah, ? er \x3f
<krosenvold> Ah, forstår at jeg kunne misforstås kl 14:03
<prooz> krosenvold: Bruker du en SSH-klient?
<krosenvold> Ja
<prooz> krosenvold: Putty?
<krosenvold> Nei, det er en java basert scp klient
<Berge> au
<krosenvold> Er det noen flagg jeg burde tweake på ?
<prooz> Ok, er sikkert samme greia
<geirha> Så noen har klart å kopiere tegnet som et spørsmålstegn i stedet for den egentlige verdien.
<Berge> Da skjønner jeg godt du har tegnsettproblemer.
<prooz> What Berge said.
<Berge> krosenvold: ah, du hadde ikke problemer med en fil, men med terminalen din?
<krosenvold> Nei altså; jeg bruker vanlig linux scp OGSÅ
<Berge> Vesentlig kjedeligere, og sikkert på grunn av feil locales.
<krosenvold> Jeg kjører "scp remote:filnavn.txt .; hexdump -C filnavn.txt" og der står det "?" i stedet får ø
<Berge> Det er jo ikke så relevant hvordan den tolker ø-en.
<Berge> Spørsmålet er hvilke bytes som er ø.
<krosenvold> 0x3f
<geirha> Da er åpenbart filnavn.txt allerede brukket på remote
<krosenvold> Jeg er nesten sikker på at fila er ødelagt, enten FØR jeg fikk den med scp eller i overføringen
<geirha> Ettersom scp, i motsetning til ftp, ikke ødelegger filer som standard. :)
<krosenvold> geirha: Nettopp, slik at det er rimelig å anta at filen er ødelagt der den ligger på disk på remote
<Berge> 3f er ikke ø i latin1, og ikke i UTF-8.
<geirha> ssh remove 'hd -C filnavn.txt'
<geirha> Berge: 3f er ascii ?
<Berge> geirha: ASCII har ikke ø.
<krosenvold> 0x3f er "?"
<Berge> Men aha, ? er 3f i ASCII, ja.
<Berge> Jeg er bare litt i overkant moderne med åttebit tegnsett og slikt.
<geirha> Noen har kopiert og limt fra en eller annen tekstkilde som har byttet ut ugyldige tegn med ?
<geirha> (antagelig)
<geirha> *ssh remote
<prooz> http://www.digi.no/885511/java-fjernes-fra-ubuntu-maskiner
<prooz> Jaja..
<Malin> åj
<Malin> så det blir ikke mulig å installere fra et tredjeparts-arkiv lengere heller da?!
<geirha> Herlig.
<geirha> Det er bare å bruke icedtea i stedet
<Malin> ja
<Malin> har litt trøbbel med icedtea og opera + at det er problemer med inputfeltene i bank-id både i opera og firefox
<geirha> Ifølge Oracle skal vel openjdk være en fullverdig erstatter nå
<Malin> geirha: da bør det jo ikke være stress, men jeg opplever som sagt at det ikke er alltid jeg får til å skrive noe i input-feltene i bank-id når jeg bruker icedtea
<geirha> Du mener det fortsatt er et problem? Jeg vet det har vært et problem før i alle fall.
<Malin> ja.... :S
<Malin> hadde problemer med det senest for tja, ei uke sida kanskje
<Malin> så jeg orket ikke mer og installerte sun-java igjen
<Malin> og da slipper jeg å starte opp firefox
<alfsimen> icedtea monger på nettbanken min iallefall
<alfsimen> når jeg skal betale regninger får jeg ikke tasta inn kode lenger
<Malin> ja, det er det jeg prater om :) jeg får ikke skrevet noe inn i passordfeltet :(
<Malin> denne gir sun-java http://ubuntuguide.net/install-sun-java-6-jrejdk-from-ppa-in-ubuntu-11-04 men det er jo veldig tredjeparts-ppa
<Malin> hvem her inne var det som fortalte meg i august at online hadde egen kanal? Husker noen her inne informerte meg om det, og vips ble #online min kanal nr.1 og #ubuntu-no nr.2
<Kagee> alfsimen: du er ikke alene om å ha det problemet.
<Kagee> alfsimen: løsningen vi har kommet fram til på jobb er _desverre_ å installere sun java ....
<alfsimen> yeah
<Berge> Hvorfor bytter ikke folk bare fra banker som bruker BankID?
<Berge> Eller som krever BankID.
<Berge> Ellers hører jeg rykter om at icedtea-java skal takle BankID.
<Kagee> vel, jeg kommer til å anbefale bankid på mobil for linuxkunder fra nå av ... om de har telenor eller talkmore... -___-
 * alfsimen hørte rykter om at Kim Jung Ill slo 11 hole in ones på rad og...
<Berge> Telenor eller Talkmore?
<Berge> (Jeg skjønner ingenting.)
<Malin> Kagee: jau, synd en må ha telenor liksom
<Kagee> Berge: Det er bare telenor og talkmore som støtter bankid på mobil
<Berge> Kagee: Av ale ting.
<Berge> Men bruk mindre talentløse banker?
<Kagee> Som ikke bruker noen form for bankid ?
<Berge> Ja?
<Berge> Min bank tilbyr BankID, men krever det ikke, så jeg lever mindre ulykkelig som BankID-fri. Jeg har aldri brukt BankID.
<Kagee> gratulerer
<Berge> Takk?
<geirha> Nei nei, bruke bank med BankID, så kan du si at grunnen til at du ikke betalte regninga var fordi bankID ikke fungerer med Ubuntu.
<geirha> Hva kan gå galt?
<Malin> geirha: ^^
<lnostdal> ja, fatter ikke at folk finner seg i dette ..   bytt bank!      "krever telenor" wtf. :>
<Kagee> Mer som at telenor og talkmore er de eneste som har ville være med på samarbeidet.
<lnostdal> det skal ikke være nødvendig med et samarbeid; SMS fungerer for alle
 * lnostdal kryper tilbake til der han kom fra
<geirha> Vi må starte en Facebook-gruppe!
<geirha> Occupy BankID
<lnostdal> hahaha, ja :) ..     hvis vi går demokratisk til verks vil dette fungere!          (..i mens er det ingen som forstår at det å stemme v.h.a. lommeboka er det eneste som faktisk har noen effekt)
<lnostdal> aka. folk _forsetter_ kjøper drit som ikke fungerer med linux
<lnostdal> ..og bruker 10mnd årlig på å knote med det hver gang
<lnostdal> :>
<Malin> lnostdal: word...
<Kagee> lnostdal: er ikke akkurat sms det er snakk om
<Promille> Hei godtfolk. Merker at det er problemer med Java når jeg bruker nettbanken, i Firefox. Når skal fullføre signeringen av betalingen, tar plutselig ikke applet imot input lenger - ingen av tegnene blir registert når jeg bruker tastaturet. Noen som har vært borti dette?
<Promille> java version "1.6.0_26"
<Promille> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<Berge> Du er en liten halvtime for seint ute til klaging på nettbanker, vi har alt gjort det i dag.
<Promille> Hehe ^^
<Promille> Mao det er et velkjent problem?
<Berge> Ikke for meg, jeg bruker en mindre teit bank. Men jeg hører til stadighet klaging på BankID.
<dagerik> Promille: bruk sun sin implementasjon
<Berge> dagerik: Som nylig ble fjernet fra Ubuntu.
<dagerik> jeg har også input problemer med openjdk på smn nettbank app
<Promille> Berge: Hvilke alternativer finnes det utenom BankID?
<krosenvold> Promille: Skandiabanken har kodekort i plast ;)
<Berge> Promille: Banken min tilbyr SMS for «tofaktor».
<Promille> Berge: Ok.
<Berge> dagerik: Sun Java er nylig fjernet fra Ubuntu, siden det er oppdaget alvorlige sikkerhetshull.
<Berge> dagerik: Oracle har sagt at de ikke har noen intensjoner om å fjerne, så det ansvarlige var å rulle ut en oppdatering som slo av Java-støtten.
<Promille> Fin måte å løse problemer på..
<Promille> Ja ja, fungerte med Chromium-browser, så synes det var litt spesielt.. Bruker jo samme Java.
<Promille> Som FF
<Berge> Javas veier er uransaklige.
<Kagee> Promille: hmm, takk for tipset, det skal sjekkes ut
<Promille> Kagee: Vil heller tro det er "lottoprinsippet" som gjelder her. Men bare hyggelig :)
<Drupal> Hei, er det mulig å minke plassen på windows partisjonen for så å gjøre ubuntu partisjonen større?
<julingMalin> Drupal: ja
<julingMalin> leste er å starte opp en live-cd eller en live-minnepinne og gjøre det fra den med gparted
<Drupal> Oki, mange takk :) må unmounte systemdisken for å gjøre det?
<Malin> ja, men tror ikke den monterer noe automatisk så lenge du booter fra live-cd
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-20
<Malin> synd ikke emuzesto er tilbake, hadde vært så kjekt å sett om de har fått det til og sånt, og hvordan det går med de :)
<Kagee> Weee! Serveren min har fått ipv6 D
<Berge> Velkommen til 2003 (-:
<Berge> (Men det er bra den kommer, altså (-: )
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-21
<Sakarias> min er også oppe på ipv6... med litt hjelp fra Kagee :)
<jo-erlend_> Multi-monitor-folket: første utkast for spesifikasjon av hvordan det skal fungere i Ubuntu: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aHvJ-iIw-59bXTYBmIhQqEx0za2h9jpFE_RhZ2VOvJc/edit?authkey=CJO5wPkH&hl=en_GB&pli=1
<jo-erlend_> http://design.canonical.com/2011/12/improving-the-multi-monitor-experience-in-ubuntu/
<westernanalog> hoi.. noen vakne her?
<jo-erlend_> ja, jeg er visst det. :)
<westernanalog> jeah :)
<westernanalog> nautilus viser en fil som egentlig er på over 500mb som nå under 20mb etter en reboot
<jo-erlend_> hva slags fil?
<westernanalog> ennå rarere er at filstørelsen øker sakte med 0,1mb pr sekund eller noe i den størrelses ordenen
<westernanalog> en exe fil
<westernanalog> autodesk 123Dapp
<westernanalog> installasjonsfil
<jo-erlend_> hmm. Interessant. Hvilken mappe er den lagret i?
<westernanalog> alt så riktig ut så rebootet jeg inn i windows for å installere 123D men fila GA EN nsis ERROR ELLER NOE
<westernanalog> DEN LIGGER I nEDLASTNINGER
<westernanalog> Har en kopi på en ntfs disk som viser riktig størrelse
<westernanalog> men den virket som sagt ikke i windows
<jo-erlend_> hva laster du den ned med?
<westernanalog> er ikke hypp på å laste det ned på nytt da jeg har overskredet månedens kvote på telenor mobil
<westernanalog> firefox
<westernanalog> standard håndterer
<jo-erlend_> åpne nedlastingsvinduet og se om den holder på å laste ned?
<westernanalog> jepp
<westernanalog> jeg hadde et avbrudd da fikk jeg ikke fjernet den avbrutte operasjonen, eller pauset den heller. men den stod stuck
<jo-erlend_> hva betyr det?
<westernanalog> jeg kopierte part fila og startet på nytt, pauset og startet igjen og fikk hele nedlastingen
<westernanalog> hva det betyr?
<westernanalog> jeg fikk to like nedlastings operasjoner
<westernanalog> den ene (siste) operasjonen så ut til å fungere
<jo-erlend_> ok. Jeg vet ikke hvordan Firefox håndterer det der, men sånt kan utmerket godt føre til korrumperte filer.
<westernanalog> men den første var ikke til å fjerne, avbryte, pause og ville ikke fortsette.
<westernanalog> det er vel den som har startet på nytt nå
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<westernanalog> men jeg får ikke det med størrelser til å rime helt.
<jo-erlend_> fordi?
<westernanalog> vel jeg får bare vabryte nå og starte helt på nytt for å være sikker på at det ikke blir mer tull
<jo-erlend_> kan være lurt. Hvis du laster ned store filer sånn, så finnes det nedlastingsprogrammer som er spesielt designet for det. De er gjerne litt flinkere til å unngå feil, til å kunne starte opp igjen ved avbrudd, etc. Kan være verdt å kikke på.
<westernanalog> tips?
<westernanalog> opera?
<westernanalog> bedre enn firefox?
<jo-erlend_> nei, jeg mener ikke nettlesere. Jeg mener spesielle programmer for nedlastinger av store filer. Det finnes flere av dem i arkivene, hvis du søker etter download manager eller noe sånt.
<westernanalog> ok
<jo-erlend_> uget kan jo høres interessant ut, for eksempel.
<westernanalog> får teste den :)
<westernanalog> det
<westernanalog> integreres med plug i firefox og
<westernanalog> er npviewer.bin nødvendig i firefox?
<westernanalog> den driver å tar all cpu alt for ofte?
<jo-erlend_> det er flash.
<westernanalog> ehm... skulle ikke være spørsmålstegn på den siste der :)
<jo-erlend_> Flash krever mengder av ressurser. Du kan bruke Flashblock for å redusere det betydelig. Da må du klikke på flash-filmer for at de skal åpnes.
<westernanalog> ja så har jeg skjønt. men hvis jeg avslutter prosessen har flash elementer på sider funket likevel
<jo-erlend_> det er en firefox utvidelse.
<westernanalog> tror jeg brukte den tidligere en gang. jeg får prøve den igjen å se om det hjelper
<jo-erlend_> det hjelper veldig mye. Mange sider har massevis av små flash-filmer som står og går i bakgrunnen.
<westernanalog> startsiden.no som jeg bruker er kriminell
<westernanalog> og sikker mange andre sider og :)
<westernanalog> tegner du noe i 3D noen gang?
<jo-erlend_> nei.
<westernanalog> ok
<jo-erlend_> jeg tegner ikke i 2D heller, for den sakens skyld. :)
<westernanalog> :D
<westernanalog> tegner med kode? :P
<jo-erlend_> det gjør jeg mye. :)
<westernanalog> jeg har bare litt erfaring med SynthMaker som har sitt eget kodespråk. har lurt på å begynne å lære meg noe mer konventionelt
<westernanalog> FlowStone et søskenprogram til SynthMaker har fått Ruby støtte. Har du noe erfaring med det?
<jo-erlend_> Ruby? Litt. Jeg kan lese det, men jeg skriver veldig lite i det.
<westernanalog> ok.. er det mye brukt omkring?
<westernanalog> jeg kvier meg litt for å gå i gang med C++
<jo-erlend_> jada. Ruby er et fint språk. Det er spesielt populært for web-greier.
<westernanalog> hm
<jo-erlend_> Ruby er ekstremt mye mer høy-nivå enn C++ og veldig mye enklere å lære. Det er mer sammenliknbart med Python og JavaScript.
<westernanalog> ok
<westernanalog> jeg er verdensmester i trykkleifer så vi får se om jeg tør begynne :P
<westernanalog> føler meg mer trygg med algebra enn med kode med masse ord :P
<westernanalog> og spesialtegn
<westernanalog> det er kanskje ikke så skummelt hvis man kommer i gang med det
<jo-erlend_> jeg vil anbefale Python. Veldig lite spesialtegn og sånt. Herlig språk.
<westernanalog> gode guider?
<westernanalog> de som lager FreeCAD programmerer i Python tror jeg
<jo-erlend_> Python er veldig populært og brukes overalt, spesielt i Ubuntu.
<westernanalog> mhmm ser det er mye info på nett
<jo-erlend_> det finnes mange bøker og sånt. Her har du én: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html
<jo-erlend_> det finnes nok tekster som er bedre egnet for første-språkslæring, men den tar for seg alt.
<jo-erlend_> Programmering er sunt og morsomt. Jeg skulle gjerne hatt Python inn i tredjeklasse på barneskolen.
<westernanalog> ja
<westernanalog> jeg husker jeg var interessert da jeg gikk i 5-klasse og fikk min første commodore 64. det ble litt programmering men mest spill. interessen økte litt da faren til en kompis hjalp oss litt. men det ble med det. den gangen
<westernanalog> man er liksom så mye mer mottagelig på den alderen
<jo-erlend_> ja, nå er det jo på et vis to forskjellige aldre du snakker om. Programmering har blitt både enklere og veldig mye mer kraftig siden den gang. Men ja, jeg tror barn har veldig godt av å lære programmering. Det kan gjerne erstatte religionsundervisningen.
<westernanalog> absolutt
<westernanalog> python 2.7 vs 3.2?
<westernanalog> ser 2.7 var installert
<jo-erlend_> 2.7 vil være støttet i mange år i Ubuntu. Det er ikke alle tilleggsverktøy (biblioteker) som er oppgradert til Python 3.x enda, så 2.7 er hakket mer nyttig. Python 3 er fremtiden og alt blir tilgjengelig etterhvert, så det kommer an på hvor raskt du har tenkt å lære. Det er nok helt greit å begynne med Python 3 nå, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend_> hvis du lærer 2.7 først, så gjør du overgangen til 3.x uten noen problemer senere, så det spiller ingen stor rolle.
<westernanalog> det kommer nok ikke til å gå veldig fort med læringen tror jeg
<jo-erlend_> når jeg tenker meg om; lær Python 2.7.
<westernanalog> men er det gedit som er anbefalt å bruke?
<westernanalog> er det noe fargesystem for pythonprogrammering i gedit?
<jo-erlend_> gedit er fin og ja, den støtter farge for kode i mange språk.
<jo-erlend_> ellers er Geany også veldig fin.
<westernanalog> ja det så litt mer dedikert ut :D
<jo-erlend_> jeg bruker begge to veldig mye.
<jo-erlend_> dvs; geany har vært en smule buggy i oneiric, så jeg har ikke brukt den så mye i det siste.
<westernanalog> noen grunn til at du bruker begge to?
<westernanalog> ok
<jo-erlend_> gedit støtter ikke kodebretting. Jeg liker det når jeg jobber med stor og rotete kode.
<jo-erlend_> dessuten har geany noen verktøy jeg liker, som å kjøre gjennom tester, kjøre programmet fra editoren, etc. Den har i det hele tatt litt flere funksjoner for programmerere.
<westernanalog> skjønner
<westernanalog> her er det jeg har laget i SynthMaker: http://audioteknikk.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&Itemid=9
<westernanalog> VST plugins (audio effekter)
<jo-erlend_> ah. Tøft. :)
<westernanalog> :D
<dagerik> hey
<dagerik> deilig å se flere natteravner er våken
<westernanalog> :)
<westernanalog> kremt
<dagerik> westernanalog: du burde ikke ta råd fra meg.
<westernanalog> det er morgen nå :D
<dagerik> westernanalog: anbefaler deg å se på C før C++
<dagerik> fordi det er ikke så mye syntaks å lære seg, og du kan fikle sammen mye rart.
<westernanalog> har akkurat begynt å lese en pdf om python :P
<dagerik> ah du kan ikke snu nå, nå som du allerede har investert så mye tid i python
<westernanalog> ha ha
<dagerik> http://norvig.com/21-days.html
<dagerik> fant nettopp ut av notify-send i ubuntu, som lager beskjeder og viser de fram som vanlige notifications.
<dagerik> veldig kjekt når man har et script som driver å følger med på noe, og må gi beskjed når hendelsen inntreffer
<westernanalog> norvig anbefaler python ;)
<dagerik> har veldig lite å si hvilket språk du lærer deg
<dagerik> med innsats og en brennende interesse kommer du langt uansett
<westernanalog> :)
<westernanalog> må innrømme at begge delene du nevner varierer sterkt her
<westernanalog> kan sitte en uke i strekk med ting.. for så å ha pause i en mnd eller to
<dagerik> nice
<dagerik> hva er din motivasjon til å lære å programmere da?
<westernanalog> ikke noe veldig spesifikt. Jeg begynte med SyntMaker for å lage vst plugins
<westernanalog> mset for å trimme hjernen
<westernanalog> mest
<westernanalog> jeg er en school drop out
<westernanalog> har ikke fullført almennfag
<dagerik> alright
<westernanalog> men liker matte og logikk
<westernanalog> selv om jeg har blitt litt treg i toppen
<westernanalog> :P
<dagerik> husk at du må legge inn en par hundre timer med programmering av "kommandolinje programmer" før du kan begynne å lage virkelige nyttige ting.
<westernanalog> det tror jeg på
<dagerik> klar for det?
<westernanalog> he he
<westernanalog> jeg har tenkt på det lenge men har kviet meg for å sette i gang
<westernanalog> jeg har erfaring med dette: http://www.dsprobotics.com/
<westernanalog> eller egentlig søsken programmet SynthMaker. Samme miljø og språk. Men jeg har ikke vært bort i Ruby som er blitt implementert i FlowStone
<westernanalog> dette er det jeg har gjort så langt: http://audioteknikk.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&Itemid=9
<dagerik> leste de første setningene før jeg avbrøt. jeg skjønte ikke så veldig mye
<westernanalog> tror dette kan være en bra vei å gå: http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/ex0.html
<dagerik> men det er fordi jeg er litt noob. vet ikke hva synth er en gang
<westernanalog> Synthesizer
<westernanalog> musikk instrument
<westernanalog> i et ord
<jo-erlend_> dagerik, det du sa om at man må lage massevis av kommandolinje-greier før du kan lage nyttige ting, er jeg totalt uenig med deg i.
<jo-erlend_> hvis du begynner med Python og Gtk, for eksempel, behøver du ikke engang å egentlig forstå objektorientering før du kan begynne å lage morsomme programmer. Det er veldig lite som skal til. Jeg tror at det er viktig å komme i gang med morsomme ting så tidlig som mulig.
<dagerik> jo-erlend_: du har rett
<jo-erlend_> funksjoner, variabler og kontrollflyt er nødvendig. Det krever ikke mange timene å lære godt. For Gtk må du forstå signaler og pakking. Det krever bare noen få minutter. Så lærer du å bruke widgets etterhvert som du trenger dem. Det bør være mulig å lage sitt første GUI-program med Python og Gtk i løpet av en lørdag. Spesielt hvis du bruker verktøy som Quickly.
<westernanalog> Har Quickly en hjemmeside?
<jo-erlend_> nei, ikke som jeg vet om. http://developer.ubuntu.com har endel materiale da.
<westernanalog> må sjekkes :)
<jo-erlend_> absolutt.
<dagerik> http://joerlend.schinstad.no/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=16:hva-er-linux-ubuntu-og-fri-programvare&catid=1:ubuntu&Itemid=2
<dagerik> god og beskrivende tekst
<jo-erlend_> :)
<dagerik> jeg har lyst til å bidra og har sett på kernelen og skriving av drivere. ble litt overveldet
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke det enkleste å begynne med. :)
<dagerik> hva er enklere?
<jo-erlend_> gode dialoger for konfigurasjon, for eksempel.
<dagerik> vil helst kode noe da
<westernanalog> jeg hjalp en mann på over 60 med å begynne å bruke windows 7 i går
<westernanalog> når det kommer til windows og ubuntu er det et stykke igjen til brukervennlighet for nybegynnere
<westernanalog> spesielt de eldre
<westernanalog> men jeg tror faktisk ubuntu hadde vært enklere for han
<westernanalog> når det er sagt er den største utfordringen å lære de å bruke internett. uavhengig av nettleser og OS
<westernanalog> Robert Normanns er ikke det en Chet Atkins-klone fra norge?
<westernanalog> -s
<westernanalog> Kikker på hjemmesiden din jo-erlend
<westernanalog> Har vært på workshop med han en gang nåe jeg tenker meg om
<jo-erlend_> :)
<westernanalog> Django Reinhardt var det han lignet på
<westernanalog> ish
<westernanalog> Gikk et år på MusikkInstrumentAkademiet i Moss
<jo-erlend_> jeg har ikke gjort noe med det der på lange tider. Robert Normann var en enormt dyktig gitarist. Jeg ville sammenlikne ham med både Django Reinhardt og Chet Atkins og han var dyktigere på det de drev med enn de var selv. :)
<westernanalog> :D
<westernanalog> Det var en interessant time. Men jeg var (og er) ganske grønn på gitaren. Men interessant var det uansett. Tror jeg har noen bilder også
<jo-erlend_> han levde jo et temmelig langt liv med gitaren sin, så det er ikke så rart. Han begynte vel å spille profesjonelt som tolvåring, hvis jeg husker riktig og fortsatte å spille til han var åtti. Det er en nokså lang karriere.
<westernanalog> Han var på skolen i 96/97
<jo-erlend_> heh... Du gikk et år på musikkinstrumentakademiet og det "var en interessant time"? Skulka fælt? :)
<westernanalog> ganske nøyaktig 80 år da
<westernanalog> he he
<westernanalog> timen med Robert Nornamm :D
<westernanalog> mann
<jo-erlend_> åh, møtte du'n?
<westernanalog> jaaa
<jo-erlend_> sjelden jeg blir misunnelig... :)
<westernanalog> he he
<westernanalog> workshop med Marius Müller og Bedik Hofseth også :P
<jo-erlend_> dyktige folk, men ikke like interessante. :)
<westernanalog> Bendik er bra.. men kanskje ikke helt der oppe nei
<westernanalog> Marius mer plain Rock og lite faglig tyngde
<westernanalog> men moro lell
<jo-erlend_> alle læremestere blir forbigått før eller senere, men førstemann er førstemann.
<westernanalog> :D
<jo-erlend_> andremann som var førstemann på månen, hvis jeg husker riktig, valgte ordene: «Might be a small step for Neil, but it's a long one for me». Han var endel lavere enn Neil Armstrong. :)
<westernanalog> :P Sett på NRK i det siste ;)
<jo-erlend_> ?
<westernanalog> Buzz Aldrin... hvor ble det av deg i alt mylderet
<jo-erlend_> jeg ser nesten ikke på tv. Hos NRK har jeg vel bare kikket på nytt på nytt og bakrommet de siste årene. :)
<westernanalog> ok
<jo-erlend_> det var ikke Buzz Aldrin som sa det.
<dagerik> er det meningen å bruke gnome control center for å endre innstillinger i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend_> det var altså ikke andremann på månen, men andremann til å være førstemann. En annen ekspedisjon. Jeg husker ikke hva han heter, men det var noe på C, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend_> dagerik, ja.
<westernanalog> andre som var første? ah... tur nr 2?
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<westernanalog> jeg hadde ikke husket navnet på Aldrin om det ikke var for TV-serien heller
<jo-erlend_> sånn er det. To menn gjør nøyaktig det samme, men det er bare førstemann som blir husket. Django Reinhardt, Andres Segovia, Jimi Hendrix, et al kan ikke regnes for å være de beste i sine fag, men det var de som lagde fagene. Jeg synes at Robert Normann endret faget betydelig. Det gjør dem interessante for alltid.
<westernanalog> Sant det.
<jo-erlend_> nå snakker folk om guitar shredding, for eksempel. Hør Kjærlighetssmil av Robert Normann. Eldre enn farge-tv, men han både shredder og spiller som Atkins i samme låt. :)
<dagerik> min nye laptop lager en irriterende høyfrekvent pipelyd. tror dere jeg får bytta den inn med en annen en?
<jo-erlend_> westernanalog, det han gjorde i Sju stubbær for én gitar og tromme, tror jeg må ha vært helt unikt på den tiden, med spesialdesignet gitar og sånt. Høres jo helt ut som om det er en bassist i tillegg. :)
<jo-erlend_> vet forresten ikke om noen som har prøvd seg på det i ettertid heller, når jeg tenker meg om.
<westernanalog> :P Jeg skal sjekke det ut når jeg får bedre hastighet her igjen. Laster ned Quickly her nå.
<westernanalog> Jeg gikk litt til en gitarlærer i Moss som var veldig inspirert fingerspill på gamlemåten.
<jo-erlend_> jeg er det.
<westernanalog> Klassisk gitar vs Normann har vel noen fellestrekk
<westernanalog> tøft
<westernanalog> må innrømme at jeg aldri kom langt
<westernanalog> var andre ting i livet som stjal oppmerksomhet og tid.... desverre
<jo-erlend_> jenta her kan fingerspill: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4YngQ49dSw
<westernanalog> må vente til Quickly er installert
<westernanalog> det går sakte her nå. telenor struper linja når jeg er over grensa på trafikk
<westernanalog> mobilt bredbånd
<jo-erlend_> ah, ja, du sa jo det.
<westernanalog> 21.8 av 70.1 mb av Quickly. Startet da det ble nevt først
<jo-erlend_> det inkluderer endel andre nyttige verktøy, som versjonskontroll med Bzr, med GUI og Glade for å tegne GUI, etc.
<westernanalog> Høres bra ut. Jeg skal kikke nærmere på http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ når jeg er litt mer våken og opplagt enn nå.
<westernanalog> Det hadde vært veldig moro å lære så mye at jeg kan bidra til utviklingen av Ubuntu
<dagerik> westernanalog: enig!
<westernanalog> vel vel.. det ligger nok et stykke frem i tid for min del
<westernanalog> får ta en timeout her. takk for praten :)
<jo-erlend_> Malin, nå har Ubuntu støtte for MSN ut av boksen. :)
<jo-erlend_> de nye scrollerne som kommer i 12.04 er betydelig bedre enn de gamle. Jeg har ikke egentlig tenkt så mye over det før, men de nye er veldig mye mer behagelige. Jeg håper Unity 4.26 blir rullet ut snart.
<barf> ? Jeg blir litt nervøs av de nye "scrollerne"
<jo-erlend_> ok?
<barf> Ja, du tenker på de som er 1 px brede intil du tar mouse-over på dem?
<barf> For all del, det ser jo pent ut og tanken er god men de forsvinner litt for fort
<jo-erlend_> mhm, ja, de er vel to-tre px.
<barf> Men Ubuntu kan vel ikke konkurere med Apple som bruker 2 norske statsbudsjett på HIT/intuisjon ila året
<jo-erlend_> men nå spiller det ingen rolle hvor du peker hen lenger. Nå dukker de opp der hvor pekeren er og de dukker bare opp på vei ut av vinduet, ikke på vei inn.
<jo-erlend_> OS X er ikke intuitivt.
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke didaktisk engang.
<jo-erlend_> det spiller ingen rolle. Hvis man bruker tusenvis av timer med et produkt, så kan man bruke litt tid på å lære å bruke det skikkelig.
<jo-erlend_> men de nye scrollerne er altså veldig behagelige.
<jo-erlend_> heh, jeg oppgraderte dem for et par uker siden, tror jeg, men jeg hadde helt glemt det. Men jeg satt og så over litt kildekode på leseskjermen (24" 1920x1080 på høykant) og for en gangs skyld brukte jeg musa. Tok litt tid før jeg skjønte at det ikke var irriterende. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg ser det her :) xmpp :) men kan jeg da disconnecte til msn og koble meg til via gtalk i stedet mon tro?
<jo-erlend> Malin, hvis du mener å snakke med msn-kontakter via gmail, så går ikke det. Ikke enda, i alle fall. De må åpne for server-til-server-trafikk. Det har de såvidt jeg har forstått ikke gjort. Ikke Facebook heller.
<jo-erlend> og MS bruker visst en ikke ikke helt standard implementasjon av oauth2, så man kan vel ikke bare bruke en hvilken som helst xmpp-klient heller.
<Malin> ah, så egentig er det ikke heeelt ideelt
<Malin> men forskjellen fra før og nå med f.eks. facebook-chat er at man kobler seg til ved å velge f.eks. gtalk, jabber, xmpp osv
<Malin>  og ikke den gamle facebook-chatsaken
<Malin> i f.eks. empathy
<jo-erlend> Malin, jeg har "Facebook-prat" i Empathy. Det er XMPP.
<Malin> ja :), men før facebook støttet xmpp, så kunne man også chatte på facebook ,ved å legge til facebook i den protokollista
<jo-erlend> åh.
<jo-erlend> trodde de alltid hadde brukt XMPP til chat jeg.
<Kagee> kan man ikke det?
<Kagee> jeg bruker da facebook i bitlbee?
<Kagee> eller misforsto jeg spørsmålet ?
<jo-erlend> jeg snakket om XMPP for MSN. Jeg tror klienten må støtte det spesielt pga oauth2-implementasjonen til Microsoft, hvis jeg forsto riktig. Jeg har ikke sett så nøye på det.
<Malin> jo-erlend: kanskje dette er interessant? http://blogs.gnome.org/xclaesse/2011/11/03/msn-in-empathy-with-xmpp/
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-22
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/hemmelig.com/
<jo-erlend> RoyK...?
<RoyK> ...¿
<RoyK> http://www.dagbladet.no/2011/12/22/nyheter/hemmeligcom/sex/hacking/innenriks/19518250/
<dagerik> RoyK: din skitne lille gutt
<dagerik> hvor er dine moralske verdier
<RoyK> det var det, da...
<dagerik> jeg også syns denne saken er fryktelig morsom
<dagerik> men jeg har ikke tenkt å bidra til å spre denne databasen videre.
<dagerik> det går imot mine prinsipper.
<dagerik> tenk om du hadde en konto der en gang.
<RoyK> har jo bare lagt opp til at folk kan søke på tlfnr
<Malin> Er det noen her som har satt opp mediawiki før?
<RoyK> jau
<Malin> jeg sliter med å starte opp installasjonsscriptet
<Malin> jeg får bare forespørsel om jeg vil åpne det :S
<Malin> altså det som heter inedex.php
<jo-erlend> Malin, det finnes i arkivene?
<Malin> *index.php
<RoyK> da har du ikke skrudd på php på riktig måte
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, men jeg har installert fra tar.gz i stedet, da det gikk dårlig å installere fra arkivene og ikke var anbefalt av mediawiki
<Malin> RoyK: ah :) så hvordan skrur jeg det på, p årett måte?
<RoyK> Malin: du trenger libapache2-modphp eller noe sånt
<RoyK> Malin: apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<RoyK> og så restarter du apache
<RoyK> installeren skal gjøre det, men det går ikke alltid automatisk
<Malin> RoyK: tusen takk :) nå fikk jeg opp den installajsonssaken til mediawiki i nettleseren :) <3
<Malin> pussige er at her er det alltids noen som veit hva en skal gjøre, mens på linjeforeningskanalen er det aldri noen som veit hva en skal gjøre :P :)
<Malin> kan jeg flytte wikien over i en annen mappe i /var/www/ uten masse som må rekonfigueres?
<jo-erlend> bare site-fila.
<jo-erlend> dvs; med mindre du kjører den på default-siten. I såfall kan du bare flytte den. Bare husk å sette riktig eierskap.
<Malin> oki
<Malin> det fungerte som bare det :)
<Malin> RoyK: tror du jeg har gitt feil permissions til min LocalSettings.php, som blir generert ved installasjon?
<Malin> jeg får bare ei hvit side opp når jeg går inn til min wiki-side
<Malin> RoyK: malinkb.dyndns.org/wikimalin/index.php
<RoyK> ja, der var det fint lite
<RoyK> Malin: sjekk loggene
<RoyK> type /var/log/apache2/error.log
<RoyK> den bør inneholde noe
<Malin> skal sjekke der, men kanskje jeg ikke skulle satt permissions som root :)
<RoyK> den skal ikke trenge mer enn r på filer og rx på kataloger
<RoyK> og hadde den ikke hatt riktig rettigheter, hadde du nok fått en 403
<Malin> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/ZNStaDsJ
<RoyK> Malin: rettighetsfeil, ja
<Malin> jau
<Malin> i følge guiden jeg fulgte, skule jeg sette den til chmod 600
<Malin> og chown til <webserver owner>
<Malin> og da regner jeg med det er den brukeren jeg bruker når jeg bruker serveren min, så satte den til det
<Malin> skal jeg endre til chmod 755 eller noe i stedet?
<Malin> jeg tipper jeg gjorde feil da jeg brukte sudo foran...
<geirha> Det er wel www-data den brukeren heter som standard. Var det den do chown-et til?
<Kagee> om rettighetene er satt riktig, så skal det litt til for at du har ødelagt noe med å bruke sudo.
<Malin> ja, jeg ser at de andre har: -rw-r--r--   mens LocalSettings.php har: -rw----
<Kagee> men hven.m er eier?
<Malin> jeg
<Malin> malin-server
<geirha> Du må endre eierskap til brukeren apache kjører som. Det er apache som trenger tilgangen.
<Malin> geirha: det er rett bruker :) jeg endret chmod til 644 ser ut som det var lik som de andre filene og nå får jeg wikien opp
<Malin> malinkb.dyndns.org/wikimalin/index.php
<Kagee> apache kjører som malin-server på maskina di ?
<geirha> På LocalSettings.php? Nei, den bør kun være leselig for apache.
<Malin> Kagee: hm.. det er ve logisk det er root kanskje?
<Malin> jeg er ikke sikker
<geirha> Hvis jeg ikke husker feil, inneholder den passordet til databasen og slikt. Hvis du gir den 644-rettigheter, kan alle lese passordet.
<Malin> men hvordan kan jeg endre noe på wikien oga ndre ikke :S
<dagerik> jeg bruker å bare sette alle filene i public_html til å være lesbar for alle :P
<geirha> sudo chown www-data LocalSettings.php
<geirha> og de andre filene
<geirha> Malin: Hvem som kan editere wikien styres ikke av filrettigheter. Det styres av applikasjonen selv.
<Kagee> Malin: nei, jeg er _veldig_ sikker på at apache ikke kjøres av root
<Kagee> Malin: hva sier "ps aux | grep apache" Brukernavnet som apache kjører som står i første kolonne
<geirha> apache *startes* som root. Det må den for å kunne binde port 80, men så endrer den bruker til www-data, eller hva enn som står som "User" i konfigurasjonen til apache.
<Malin> geirha: i den første kolonnen står det root, så i andre og utover står det www-data og i siste står det: 1000
<Malin> men hvor stiller jeg inn hvem som kan redigere eler kke?
<geirha> Malin: Når du konfigurerte wikien, så lagde du en admin-bruker i wikien ... den kan opprette nye brukere (i wikien) og gi de forskjellige rettigheter.
<geirha> *Da du
<geirha> Disse brukerne er totalt adskilt fra brukerne i Ubuntu.
<Berge> Kagee: Med mpm-itk kjører apache-mor-prosessen som root, fwiw
<Berge> Dog med omtrent alt av capabilities droppet, og den setuid-er til brukeren vhosten er konfigurert å kjøre som etter at requesten er parset.
<Malin> geirha: aha
<geirha> Du satte sikkert opp en mysql-database til wikien? I så fall blir wiki-brukerne og hvilke roller/rettigheter de har lagret i den basen.
<Malin> jeg trykket liksom neste og neste, men antar det er mulig å finne ut av det med den LocalSettings.php-fila?
<Malin> geirha: ja
<Malin> hvordan henter jeg ut fra mysql da?
<Berge> (Og geirha, for så vidt.)
<geirha> Da må du ha en mysql-klient og kunne skrive sql-spørringer.
<geirha> Menne jeg må nå posten. *poff*
<Malin> oki
<Malin> takk for hjelp så langt
<Malin> geirha: jeg fant ut hva som var brukernavnet nå :D med mysql-spørringer. Blir tvunget til å lære og da synker det jo inn :D
<Malin> Hvordan oppretter jeg ei ny side i wikimedia?
<RoyK> hm... noen her som vet hvordan jeg for eksempel kan slå opp sånn cirka 28114 telefonnummer? prøvde litt, men ble sperra etter ei lita stund... kanskje iam.no...
<RoyK> Malin: gå til http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinnyesideher og klikk "opprett"
<Malin> RoyK: jo, men jeg vil ha den nye siden i min egen wiki, ikke på wikipedia :)
<RoyK> samma greia der
<RoyK> bare gå til ei side som ikke finnes
<Malin> hvordan går jeg til ei side so ikke finnes?! :)
<RoyK> Malin: du skriver inn URL til sida.....
<RoyK> http://minwikipedia.org/wiki/JAAAAAANASDFASDF
<Malin> aha :)
<Malin> takk RoyK :)
<Malin> :D
<Malin> jeg lærer litt hele tida :D
<RoyK> ingen her som har kode klar for å for eksempel hente ut navn+adr fra iam.no (eller tilsvarende) etter søk på tlfnr? helt tilfeldigvis har jeg 28114 nummer her jeg gjerne skulle ha slått opp.....
<Kagee> om du har google contacts
<Kagee> http://mysil.fjasete.com/~rune/kode/?file=hemmelig.py
<RoyK> google contacts?
<Kagee> ... så kan du bruke denne ...
<RoyK> ja, men om jeg hadde hatt telefonkatalogen i ei csv-fil, hadde det jo ikke vært noe problem :P
<Kagee> ja, men om du har google contacts kan du eksportere iallefal dine egne kontakter til csv
<RoyK> tenkte å kjøre et litt bredere søk enn bare mine egne....
<Malin> finnes et firma so sleger telefonlister, men så var det navnet da :s
<RoyK> jeg skrev en snutt som brukte 1890.no for test, men den kasta meg ut etter noen hundre oppslag
<Malin> de heter easyconnect
<Malin> men om du kan få noe der gratis... det tviler jeg på
<RoyK> kanskje skrive en snutt mot iam.no
<RoyK> og i verste fall kjøre den distribuert :þ
<RoyK> hvor har man et botnet når man trenger det...
<Malin> ah, hva vil det egentlig si at man blir et botnet? :)
<RoyK> man kan ikke bli et botnet...
<Malin> ah, du trenger et botnet: p
<jo-erlend> Malin, et botnet er en samling av systemer som er under en annen persons kontroll.
<jo-erlend> altså, noen lurer deg til å installere et eller annet, eller systemet ditt crackes og så begynner systemet og lytte til  kommandoer.
<Malin> aha
<RoyK> Malin: du bør lese Cory Doctorows glimrende bok "Little brother" :)
<RoyK> han skriver litt om datating der også, f.eks.
<RoyK> - Botnets are where infected computers spend their afterlives. When you get a worm or a virus, your computer sends a message to a chat channel on IRC -- the Internet Relay Chat. That message tells the botmaster -- the guy who deployed the worm -- that the computers are there ready to do his bidding. Botnets are supremely powerful, since they can comprise thousands, even hundreds of thousands of computers, scattered all over the Internet, connected to juicy hi
<RoyK> dvs - cory doctorow skriver vel knapt ei linje uten at det er datarelatert...
<Malin> :D
<RoyK> boka ligger forresten ute for nedlasting om du vil ha den elektronisk
<RoyK> doctorow legger ut bøkene sine sånn
<Malin> ah, smart. Jeg har ingen e-bokleser, men er interessert i å på sikt skaffe ne slik
<RoyK> om du har en smarttelefon så funker jo det også
 * RoyK var og kjøpte ei bok av doctorow tidligere i dag, i cellulose-versjon
<Malin> RoyK: ja, jeg har en N900, som er til reperasjon, men jeg foretrekker ikke å lese bøker på lysende skjermer, men kan nok fungere å lese på en N900
<RoyK> fremdeles til rep?
<Malin> ja, fikk sms i dag om at servicen var forsinka
<Malin> statusen sist var at de venta på deler
<Malin> og egentlig er det jo greit, for jeg er jo ikke hjemme uansett nå
<Malin> men håper jeg får den etter jul
<Malin> krysset av for å få lånetelelefo, men har jo en w610 liggende også. Gadd ikke bruke lånetelefonen, da den ikke var noe god :)
<Malin> en LG et eller annet shit
<Malin> da syntes jeg w610-en min er bedre :)
 * RoyK gjetter at Malin er geek nok til å digge Little brother rimelig bra :)
<RoyK> selv om det er ei "ungdomsbok", så likte jeg den veldig godt, og jeg er snart 40 :P
<RoyK> men snakkes....
<Malin> vi snakkes RoyK :)
<Malin> ja, jeg er vel det :)
<Malin> var ei som mente jeg ikke var nerd nok fordi jeg ikke spiser gorbys og billys, men hun om det
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-25
<Masconomet> Do you learn about Leif Ericcson in schools
<Masconomet> And about Vinland?
<citoyen> Yeah
<Masconomet> citoyen
<Masconomet> sorry for that
<Masconomet> connection is a bit unstable today
<RoyK> Masconomet: except Leifur Eiríksson was Icelandic :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-17
<Mathias> :s
<jo-erlend> flere gælninger enn jeg som er våkne altså.
<Mathias> jeg er ikke bare gal, jeg er sprø!
<jo-erlend> prøver å selge hakkesølv (hacksilver) som et konsept, men det er visst ikke så lett å få det inn. :)
<Mathias> hakkesølv? :o
<jo-erlend> vikingene drev med det. De surret stå av sølv rundt armen og når de skulle betale så bare rullet de det av og hugget av en passende bit. På den måten mistet de aldri sølvet og kunne alltid betale for seg.
<jo-erlend> stå=strå.
<jo-erlend> det jeg prøver å si, er at vi kjøper inn x antall et eller annet, som for alltid er vårt og når vi har lyst til å premiere, så kan vi sende. For eksempel sånn at du sier hvilke sanger du har lyst på også sier jeg bare "send ham en låt" og da blir den trukket fra meg og overført til deg. Jeg behøver ikke å tenke på hvilken låt det er snakk om. Kanskje det er en bok eller en film eller et spill..
<Mathias> :o
<jo-erlend> vi kommer til å bli førstevalget for piratkopiererne hvis vi ikke gjør noe. Og piratkopiering er vi selvsagt motstandere av siden det strider mot alt vi tror på; vi velger Gimp fordi det er fritt og ikke fordi en piratkopi av Photoshop kanskje har virus.
<Mathias> haha, driver med piratkopiering selv :P
<jo-erlend> alle har gjort det.
<jo-erlend> jeg har valgt å slutte.
<jo-erlend> det finnes noen unntak; hvis det ikke finnes noe alternativ, så regner jeg meg berettiget. For eksempel hvis det ikke er noen som selger det, eller hvis de som selger det krever en teknologi som per definisjon stenger meg ute og det er nødvendig.
<Mathias> mest filmer her
<Mathias> men abonnerer faktisk på tv2 sumo :o
<Mathias> har ihvertfall sluttet med musikk, har spotify til det :D
<jo-erlend> DRM er dårlig business, men det er bare dårlig business hvis folk ellers ville betalt for å kunne benytte seg av det. Ubuntu er ikke en gratiskultur. Det er en frihetskultur. Men underveis, må vi respektere de som ikke har forstått frihetskulturen. Vi kan ikke bruke tyveri som et politisk våpen. Da taper vi.
<jo-erlend> Sumo er et godt eksempel. Jeg kan kopiere det så enkelt som helst, men jeg vil ikke kjøpe det så lenge jeg ikke kan bruke det i Ubuntu og de krever en DRM som per definisjon ikke er støttet i Ubuntu fordi eieren ikke vil.
<Mathias> skulle også vært flere spill som var støttet i ubuntu
<Mathias> da hadde jeg lett byttet skolemaskinen over til ubuntu igjen
<jo-erlend> ja, men de har samme problemet.
<Mathias> men ser på komiker i arbeid nå :P
<jo-erlend> de tror at Ubuntu betyr at ingen gidder å betale. Derfor er det ingen som gidder å investere. Vi må bevise at vi vil betale.
<jo-erlend> Men det innebærer at vi betaler for det som er tilgjengelig og kanskje heller unngår det som ikke er tilgjengelig. De som bøffer det som ikke kan brukes i Ubuntu, møter liten motstand hos meg. Men de som ikke betaler for ting som vi _kan_ bruke, de tenker ikke som jeg.
<Mathias> men nå har jo steam lansert en klient til ubuntu, så det er vel et steg i riktig retning
<jo-erlend> vi må slåss for frigjøring av kulturen, men vi må ikke slåss mot de som skaper den. Det er litt på samme måte som legene kan hate kreft uten å hate pasientene.
<jo-erlend> det er et verktøy. Jeg bruker Valve som et argument for Ubuntu og de bruker Ubuntu som et verktøy for å frigjøre seg fra Microsoft. Begge deler er bra, men de kjemper fremdeles for feil kultur.
<Mathias> huff, jeg klarte å herpe sumo-spilleren igjen, lol
<jo-erlend> kjører du i Ubuntu?
<Mathias> windows
<Mathias> blitt veldig mye spilling i det siste
<jo-erlend> prøv den nye pakken med støtte for DRM?
<Mathias> er nyeste
<Mathias> og sumo kjører jo kun drm
<jo-erlend> i Ubuntu.
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> får vel installere det igjen på skolemaskinen :P
<jo-erlend> de har rota sammen wine med Firefox og Silverlight for å tillate DRM i Ubuntu. De sier at det fungerer godt og jeg vet at noen av feilene i Windows er på grunn av Windows og ingenting annet.
<jo-erlend> vi kan ikke se bort fra at Silverlight med DRM faktisk er mer stabilt i Ubuntu enn det er i Windows.
<Mathias> hmm, høres jo bra ut det da
<jo-erlend> jeg skal ikke påstå at det er sånn, men det finnes faktisk noen muligheter for det.
<jo-erlend> en av de tingene jeg vil at vi skal kunne gjøre, er for eksempel å kjøre en testing av sånn programvare i et tidsrom mot at alle hos oss får en gratis konto i en måned eller noe sånt. Det kreves endel før vi kan komme dit.
<jo-erlend> men nå skal jeg sove, så får jeg heller prøve å jobbe litt mer med presentasjonen i morgen :>
<Mathias> ja, gjør det!-ish! :P
<RoyK> nocturnale ubuntubrukere? ;)
<IvarB> er det mulig å merge to screen "prosesser"?
<IvarB> sånn at man kan bytte mellom vinduene med ctrl-a n
<geirha> Vet ikke, men #screen kan sikkert si om det er mulig eller ei
<IvarB> takk for tipset
<RoyK> IvarB: tviler på at det går
<malin> hva skal du presentere jo-erlend ?
<Mathias> malin: hokus pokus filiokus?
<malin> så du mener jo-erlend driver med trylling?
<Mathias> ja
<malin> hm, det er nytt for meg
<Mathias> bare å åpne irssi, så tryller du
<malin> lite å gjøre i dag Mathias ?
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/o2-gay.jpg
<IvarB> vondtihodet.no
<RoyK> påfyllaigår.no?
<IvarB> nei-sadface.no
<Mathias> IvarB.sin.overraskel.se
<RoyK> http://puu.sh/1C3Sb/e7bb806225aedbd720508e27d1261d6d <-- atte - jeg er rimelig glad det ikke er min server
<Mathias> er jo ingenting
<RoyK> øh
<RoyK> load avg på 10-20k
<RoyK> det er ganske mye
<RoyK> Mathias: normalt ser du load avg på opp mot 10-20 på en virkelig tungt lasta server
<RoyK> kanskje opp mot 100
<Mathias> når den er 4 på shiten er den en ustabil jævel
<Mathias> men sarkasme over irx fungerer dårlig
<Mathias> irc*
<RoyK> load avg er normalt grei om den er < antall kjerner
<RoyK> men ofte er det i/o som holder igjen, og da hjelper det ikke med prosessorkraft
<Mathias> er nok panelovnen som stritter imot
<RoyK> Mathias: blir litt lei av de teite kommentarene dine av og til - prøv å holde deg til saken - type - ubuntu - servere eller noe - ikke bare pjatt
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-18
<Solskogen> RoyK: kommer helt ann på hvor mange cpuer/kjerner du har det :-)
<RoyK> Solskogen: tja - hovedregelen (min) er uansett at en last > antall kjerner, betyr at du har høyere last på serveren enn den kan takle. Drifta noen servere i gamlejobben med 2x12 kjerner for tungregning, en last på 24 på de boksene, var helt greit - varsellampene beegynte å blinke på 18-24
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> varsellamper etter 36-48
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Besøk oss gjerne på ubuntu.no
<jo-erlend> tenker vi bare sier det sånn at jeg fortsetter som kontakt++. Det nærmeste vi kom et alternativ var noen forslag om å nedsette et styre, men alle som foreslo det, ville ikke delta i et sånt styre. :)
<sigurdga> jo-erlend: det er feil
<sigurdga> jeg og minst en person til sa seg villig til å være med i et styre
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg oppfattet det ikke sånn. Men for å være ærlig, tror jeg det er altfor tidlig å engang snakke om noe sånt. Vi må ha på plass en slags grunnleggende struktur sånn at vi kan kommunisere ordentlig og effektivt.
<jo-erlend> LP er den eneste løsningen jeg kan se for meg, men det er mye som tyder på at veldig mange ikke vet noe om det. Når ting roer seg litt ned, så skal jeg prøve å få laget en presentasjon av noe slag. Det er noen terskeler vi må over tror jeg.
<sigurdga> det er nok det
<sigurdga> irc er et greit realtime-medium, men man trenger også en epostliste for høyere trafikk enn den som går til alle
<jo-erlend> ja også er det endel på facebook, mens andre foretrekker forum, etc. Og alle disse mediene er ustrukturerte når vi snakker om konkrete oppgaver.
<jo-erlend> så jeg tenker sånn at vi må få de som "vil være med på årntli" til å melde seg inn på LP. Med konto der har vi automatisk mulighet til å bare bruke OpenID på alt vi gjør på en hjemmeside og vi vet hvor vi finner nøkler, etc. Der kan vi også søke frem alle oppgaver som er relatert til en gitt person, noe som er veldig nyttig når noen blir borte.
<sigurdga> sant. sikkert lurt.
<jo-erlend> det er jo også endel andre fordeler. Hvis det er en "bug" som blokkerer for noen, så kan de abonnere på akkurat den buggen og når noen kommer med en løsning eller forslag, så får de mail og kan teste akkurat det. Et eksempel kan være den Wine/Firefox/Silverlight-greia.
<jo-erlend> det ble fokusert veldig mye på Netflix, men det _burde_ jo fungere på alle nett-tv-løsninger av den typen.
<jo-erlend> hadde vært veldig fint hvis alle som var interessert i en av de kanalene hadde fått en mail om den konkrete saken, med skritt-for-skritt beskrivelse av hvordan de går frem for å teste.
<Mathias> hadde vi hatt pisg kjørende her hadde jo-erlend vært på topp :D
<jo-erlend> jeg trenger ikke noe pisg for å være på topp! :)
<RoyK> det hadde vært rimelig kult om noen kunne lage noe vmware-liknende for kvm - type - å drifte vmware på 10 noder og ~300 VMer, er veldig greit, mens virt-manager ikke akkurat har de samme mulighetene
<RoyK> lurer litt på hva det er med ubuntu-kanalene
<RoyK> de engelskspråklige er rimelig nazi på bannskap, selv om det er vanlig overalt
<RoyK> er det kristenfolk som driver disse?
<Mathias> vettafaen. lol
<Mathias> sikkert eneste tidspunktet den passet
<RoyK>       [=========>...........]  reshape = 47.9% (936214528/1953512960) finish=3639.9min speed=4657K/sec
<RoyK> tar litt tid å endre chunk size på et 8TB RAID
<RoyK> tamtitam
<Mathias> vil tro det
<RoyK> ei lita uke ;)
<Mathias> 60 timer
<RoyK> ja, men nå er den jo halvveis
<Mathias> mhm
<RoyK> omtrent som å utvide et raid-6 fra 5 til 6 disker
<RoyK> tar litt tid
<RoyK> mye data som må flytes
<RoyK> mye data som må flyttes
<Mathias> 5 dager ja
<RoyK> i praksis litt mer - det går treigere på slutten av (innerst på) disken
<RoyK> det er jo bare halvparten så mye data som lagres innerst på en disk som ytterst
<RoyK> færre sektorer osv
<Mathias> så runder bc av for meg da :p
<RoyK> bc?
<Mathias> bash calc
<RoyK> ja
<Mathias> /calc i irssi
<RoyK> scale=3
<RoyK> så runder den ikke så mye
<Mathias> liker at den runder av
<RoyK> scale=3 setter 3 desimaler
<RoyK> så kan du sette den som du vil
<Mathias> lagres den innstillinga da?
<RoyK> nope
<Mathias> hmm, må punche det inn i aliaset
<RoyK> prøvde nettopp /calc i irssi - visste ikke om den ;)
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> jævlig praktisk
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> men bc i kommandolinja trenger å få satt scale manualet
<Mathias> eneste ulempen er at hvis du uheldigvis puncher inn "2^500" i den spammes du litt ned
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> kan echo sende pipes videre (aner ikke hvordan jeg sksl forklare)
<xt> echo asdf | tee
<Mathias> which bc &>/dev/null\; then echo '$*' | bc | awk '{print "$*="$$1}'\; else echo bc was not found\; fi
<Mathias> damn
<Mathias> skal være if først :p
<Mathias> skal gi bc "scale=2"
<xt> du kan bruke if [test -f /usr/bin/bc]
<Mathias> ikke jeg som har lagd den :p
<Mathias> aliaset til /calc i irsdi
<Mathias> irssi*
<xt> åh
<Mathias> vil ha den så uendret dom mulig, så jeg lett kan fjerne det jeg har gjort
<Mathias> drit i det, formaterer den eksterne harddisken
<Mathias> når rm ikke klarer å fjerne noe, er underganger nær
<Mathias> Writing inode tables:   77/7447
<Mathias> kan ta litt tid ja :s
<RoyK> Mathias: hva slags filsystem?
<Mathias> ext4
<RoyK> pleier jo å gå fort
<Mathias> på 90 nå
<RoyK> med mindre du er på dvask usb eller noe ;)
<Mathias> er på usb
<RoyK> usb2 er jo ganske treige greier
<Mathias> raskere enn 1 da, lol
<RoyK> joda, men usb3 er fint ;)
<Mathias> men trenger ikke noe superhastighet da nettverket mitt bare er 100 mbit lokalt :P
<RoyK> http://nhi.no/forside/skjema-og-kalkulatorer/kalkulatorer/adhd-selvtest-14643.html
<Mathias> 103!
<Mathias> skulle pipet den kommandoen hit :P
<Mathias> 16 og 7 btw
<Mathias> 110!
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-19
<f00f-> RoyK : hvis man svarer "av og til" på alle spørsmålene av del A, så har man sannsynlig ADHD
<f00f-> samme med del B
<f00f-> halve befolkningen må jo ha ADHD om man skal ta utgangspunkt i dette her
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> f00f-: heh - om man svarer ærlig på, så får man nok en hentydning til om du kan ha adhd
<RoyK> men du kan jo ikke stole på nettester sånn
<RoyK> men nhi.no er ikke ditt jevne facebook - det er nok dyktige folk der
<f00f-> kjenner du dem?
<f00f-> de har en sak om at julenissen lever usunt
<f00f-> tror ikke man skal ta dem alt for seriøst
<RoyK> f00f- kos deg  litt, du, nå kan vi snakke videre om ubuntu - beklager utfallet ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: Writing inode tables: 1424/7447
<Mathias> er nok ferdig imorgen
<Mathias> glemte jo seff å starte det i screen, så nåde hvis laptopen detter
<Mathias> RoyK: har raid-tullet kommet langt? :P
<Mathias> jo-erlend: fortsatt våken?
<Mathias> mulig å flytte en kjørende prosess til screen? :P
<RoyK> Mathias:       [==========>..........]  reshape = 53.1% (1039191040/1953512960) finish=3418.3min speed=4457K/sec
<RoyK> ting tar tid
<Mathias> kommet seg noen prosenter
<f00f-> Mathias: putt den i bakgrunnen med ctrl-z og deretter 'bg', så kjører du 'repty <pid>' fra screen
<f00f-> reptyr*
<Mathias> takk
<Mathias> slipper jeg å bekymre meg for at laptopen skal tryne
<f00f-> dersom du har reptyr da, ellers kan du prøve retty
<f00f-> alternativt apt-get'e en av disse
<f00f-> alt ettersom
<Mathias> sjå der :D
<Mathias> takk f00f- :D
<Mathias> endelig kom du til nytte :P
<Mathias> minte meg på at jeg aldri har logget inn på den, lol
<Mathias> kun ssh :D
<jo-erlend> ... og derfor skal vi være _veldig_ forsiktige med å dytte folk ut av miljøet, noe som er en av fordelene ved samfunnsstrukturen i Ubuntu.
<Mathias> jo-erlend: med mindre vi klår på malin da :P
<Mathias> 2383/7447
<Mathias> bare 6-8 timer igjen, ellernoe! :D
<jo-erlend> Hvorfor skulle det være greit å klå på folk bare på bakgrunn av et kallenavn på IRC?
<Mathias> jeg som hadde irc-diare en gang, eller 20
<jo-erlend> jeg er ganske opptatt av at jenter og kvinner som oppsøker våre miljøer skal behandles med den respekten de fortjener.
<jo-erlend> vi vet forøvrig heller ikke når det er et barn som kommer til oss. Vi må oppføre oss ordentlig. Alltid.
<Mathias> RoyK: btw, "scale=2" som blir echo'et inn i bc spyr bare ut en feil :P
<Mathias> nvm
<Mathias> bare uenigheter mellom echo på craptopen og vpsen
<Mathias> ga vpsen litt å tygge på nå, lol
<Mathias> den skal nemlig regne ut de 500000000 første desimalene i 3238/7447
<RoyK> Mathias: nei - scale=2 (i bc, kommandolinjegreia) viser deg 2 desimaler
<RoyK> scale=5000, da ;)
<Mathias>  scale=5000000
<RoyK> burde holde ;)
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> vepsen fikk litt å kverne :p
<RoyK> ser at min bare ga 73k desimaler eller så :P
<Mathias> :p
<RoyK> echo -e 'scale=5000000; 3238/7447'| bc| wc
<Mathias> største den tok greit var 1000000 desimaler
<Mathias> ellernoe
<Mathias> 80 megabyte med tall, lol
<geirha> 73k linjer
<RoyK> eh - ja - skulle vel ha hatt en -c der
<geirha> $ bc <<< 'scale=5000000; 2328/7447' | tr -d '\\\n' | wc -c
<geirha> 5000001
<RoyK> .
<geirha> 5M siffer, pluss et punktum på kjøpet!
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449760/
<RoyK> viktig å få regna ut 2/3 med 500M desimaler!
<geirha> Vet jo aldri, kan hende det plutselig er en femmer inni der!
<RoyK> mhm
<f00f-> hva slags tull er det dere driver med nå da
<RoyK> det vanlige ;)
<geirha> matematikk
<RoyK> bc -l <<< 'scale=10000 ; a(1)*4' | tr -d '\\\n' # så får du pi ganske nøyaktig
<RoyK> tok bare tre minutter :P
<geirha> Mannen i månen kan smile og le, ringen rundt hodet er pi-ganger-d, men skal du finne trynet til mannen, bruker du formelen pi-r-i-annen.
<geirha> SÃ¥ vet dere det
<RoyK> mhm
<f00f-> heia barneskolen
<f00f-> ta alfabetsangen også
<geirha> Har ikke lært noen alfabetsang :(
<geirha> Tror jeg skal kjøpe meg litt gamle dos-spill til romjula
<f00f-> kjøpe gamle "dos-spill" ?
<f00f-> hvor kjøper du dem?
<f00f-> er ikke det meste sånt blitt abandonware nå anyway?
<geirha> gog.com
<geirha> de støtter ikke linux, men installasjonsprogrammene fungerer med wine, og de kjører jo bare spilla i dosbox uansett
<RoyK> hm... DOTT mangler visst der
 * RoyK har DOTT liggende unansett :)
<geirha> på disketter eller CD? :)
<Mathias> får sette bc til å regne ut de første femten milliardene desimalene i phi
<RoyK> tja - vet ikke om det er så fruktbart ;)
<RoyK> geirha: på en server - kan svis ut
<f00f-> hva ønsker du å oppnå med det?
<RoyK> geirha: vil du ha?
<f00f-> hva er "phi" anyway
<RoyK> f00f-: http://bit.ly/zHZ55g
<geirha> RoyK: Nei, jeg kjøpte det i diskettform for mange år siden. Var ganske mange disketter
<RoyK> hadde det på CD, jeg, så vidt jeg husker
<RoyK> det har jo vært snakk om oppfølger til det spillet noen ganger, men det kommer jo aldri noe :(
<RoyK> http://www.digitalimpuls.no/WebPages/Produkt/ProduktInfo.aspx?plid=59371&WebSiteMapNodeID=1001005 <-- whee
<geirha> Hva er det som er "whee"?
<sigurdga> at de har den i en butikk?
<RoyK> har ikke sett pi-en i butikk før
<sigurdga> trondheim: 0 :(
<Mathias> 4754/7447
<winb> RoyK: mener at netshop og dusting også har
<winb> dustin
<winb> du mener fysisk i butikk ?
<winb> bkk
<winb> rtorrent har ikke liggende eksempelfil på config i 12.04  slik som tidligere?
<winb> eksempel på config. jeg finner den ikke
<winb> tidligere har den ligget i /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/
<RoyK> konfig hva da?
<winb> .rtorrent.rc
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> raspberry pi på nett ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: kan ikke rtorrent lage den selv? :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-20
<Mathias> 5837/7447
<Mathias> *plystre*
<Mathias> winb* faktisk
<Mathias> RoyK: fortsatt full snurring på diskene? :P
<Mathias> lol, oppdaget nettopp PIDen til mkfs, "2345"
<malin> Noen som veit hvordan jeg kan scanne via samba ?
<malin> jeg får til å skrive ut på printeren
<malin> via samba
<malin> printeren har også en scanner
<RoyK> det funker nok dårlig
<RoyK> sånn flerbruksmaskiner har egne drivere - det er knapt noe standardisert for sånt
<RoyK> MFP-er heter det vel, multifunksjonsprintere
<RoyK> malin: hva slags skriver er det?
 * RoyK synes sånne MFP-er bør støtte å skanne til epost
<RoyK> malin: evt har du jo reserveløsninga: kamera!
<Solskogen> noen som kjenner til john the ripper noe godt?
<Solskogen> av en eller annen merksnodig grunn så klarer den ikke cracke de mest simple md5summer :/
<Solskogen> sånn ja, akuratt.
<Solskogen> echo vs echo -n
<malin> RoyK: en HP Deskjet 2400
<RoyK> Solskogen: heh
<RoyK> malin: har ikke prøvd å sette opp nettverksskann fra linux før, så vet ærlig talt ikke
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/donald_anyone-we-know.jpg
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hehe, fint utklipp :)
<jo-erlend> tenkte litt på den netflix-desktop-greia. Jeg ser ingen grunn til at det ikke skulle virke med andre ting enn Netflix. Men det er noe ved hele løsningen som ikke er helt tiltrekkende. Men det slo meg at det burde være mulig å lage en ramme-applikasjon i for eksempel GTK, for så å bruke xembed til å hente inn et Firefox-vindu kjørt i wine til å vise innhold – altså å bruke Firefox som en slags plugin. Noen som har noen tanker
<jo-erlend> om det?
<s10g> ja, bruk windows 7 eller 8 på pcen
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> det tok meg faktisk bare et par minutter å løse dette problemet i Ubuntu. Lurer på hvor lang tid det ville ha tatt i Windows. :)
<hjd> http://desserud.org/?p=151 |  Steam for Linux beta tilgjengelig for alle
<winb> i dag er 2012 2012 (20.12-2012)
<malin> tihi
<RoyK> it's the end of the world as we know it ...
<hjd> og om en time er det 20:12 hm...
 * RoyK husker en nyttårsfest med høyttalere på balkongen og "end of the world as we know it" spilt på full pupp
<RoyK> litt rart å sitte på en pi og oppdage at systemer går treig igjen - er jo vant til at ting går unna
<RoyK> http://bousie.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/10-reasons-for-choosing-ubuntu-instead-of-mac-os-x/
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hvilket DE bruker du for pi?
<jo-erlend> jeg ville regne med at web er nokså treigt på pi-en, men ellers skulle det vel være relativt brukbart?
<geirha> raspbian kjører lxde som standard
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde også det da jeg lekte med OMAP3.
<jo-erlend> man må spare litt på ressursene når man bruker sånne dingser, men jeg syntes det fungerte bra. Web var som sagt treigt, men det må man jo bare forvente.
<jo-erlend> morsomt tidspunkt om to minutter. :)
<winb> ja
<jo-erlend> den netflix-dingsen interesserer meg. Men jeg skulle gjerne ha fått ut Firefox. Det optimale hadde antakelig vært å få skrevet en veldig tynn wrapper for WebKit i Vala, for å minimere kostnaden ved bruken av wine.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: DE?
<jo-erlend> Ja, altså; gnome, kde, shell, etc?
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri brukt pi, men jeg hadde mye moro med IGEPv2 da den kom og da synes jeg å huske at LXDE var raskt og fint.
<Mathias> pi <3
 * RoyK har avinstallert det meste av x-ting på pi-en og jobber videre med å få til pywws
<Mathias> :O
<RoyK> liten gave til gamlefolket som fikk en værstasjon fra clas for etpar år siden
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> en bitteliten linux-server under bordet
<Mathias> bitteliten? :O
<Mathias> den er jo massiv
<RoyK> pi-en er jo ikke så stor ;)
<Mathias> jooo
<RoyK> på størrelse med en mobil
<RoyK> ikke din jevne pc
<Mathias> ehm, nei
<Mathias> mindre enn en mobil :P
<RoyK> det finnes jo mindre ting, men man vil jo kunne kjøre operativsystemer på sånt
<Mathias> arrrg
<f00f-> å-så-sint
<RoyK> arduino funker jo til småting, men du kan ikke kjøre stort på sånt
<Mathias> f00f-: pien lagger på en episode av homeland :s
<f00f-> haha, homeland
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-21
<IvarB> skjønner ikke hvordan jeg fikk gjort ting i linux før jeg lærte meg screen heh
<Mathias> hehe :P
<Mathias> glemmer litt for ofte å starte ting i screen :s
<jo-erlend> byubu er også fint...
<jo-erlend> byobu, mente jeg.
<geirha> byobu er screen
<xt> geirha: nei, byobu er screen eller tmux
<geirha> å, den wrapper begger deler?
<xt> stanarden skifta til tmux i 12.04 eller no
<geirha> en gang i tida skrev den ting i .bashrc og/eller .profile. HÃ¥per de har slutta med det
 * RoyK har screen såpass i fingra at å bytte til tmux ikke er så stas
<xt> er vel stort sett samme shortcuts
<xt> men elles einig, meir van med screen
<RoyK> prefix key kan jo settes til ctrl+a i tmux, da blir det vel omtrent det samme
<f00f-> jeg bruker tmux med screen-keys.conf
<f00f-> så er det praktisk talt ingen forskjell
<RoyK> ok
<f00f-> annet enn at tmux later til å være mer stabilt og robust
 * RoyK bruker bare screen :P
<RoyK> tja - kan ikke huske at screen har kræsja ennå, så forstår ikke helt hvordan tmux kan være så mye mer stabilt...
<xt> screen kræsjer stundom
<f00f-> debian/ubuntu har vel 20-ish patcher til screen for å fikse problemer som er i upsource
<xt> men ikkje ofte
<f00f-> uten de patchene vil screen som regel henge seg opp dersom forbindelsen til serveren dør på uheldig vis
<f00f-> i tillegg til en del andre rare bugs
<RoyK> ok, men jeg har som sagt ikke sett noe ustabilitet med screen så langt ;)
 * RoyK lurer på om ene diskkontrolleren i hjemmeserveren sliter... masse feil på ata7 og ata8 fra tid til annen, og de står på samme kontroller - ja - og feilene kommer samtidig på begge
<malin> jeg får alle æ ø og å-ene til f00f- som ?-tegn jeg.
<RoyK> f00f-: bruker du latin1?
<Mathias> jeg får det som æøå jeg
<RoyK> Mathias: noen klienter oversetter sånt, men det beste er å la latin/iso-8859 ligge helt urørt i en skuff og håpe at det blir glemt snart
<Mathias> utf-8 i irssi <3
<f00f-> iso-8859-1 er fremtidens tegnsett
<f00f-> utf-8 er bare en sånn trendy hipsterbølge som snart vil gå over, akkurat som ipv6
<Mathias> du mener ipv4
<f00f-> nei
<RoyK> aktiv trolling på gang her...
<Mathias> og ip-en min som slutter på trollnet.no
 * RoyK synes ikke det så ut som en ip-adresse ;)
<RoyK> f00f-: men fint om du bruker unicode her inne
<f00f-> RoyK : hvordan går jeg frem for å få det til?
<Mathias> RoyK: rdns'en
<f00f-> rdns?
<Mathias> varanger-kraft*-***.ftth.trollnet.no
<Mathias> reverse dns
<f00f-> snodig begrep å bruke
<Mathias> mje
<Mathias> motsatt av vanlig dns der domenet peker mot en ip f.eks
<Mathias> ipen peker mot et domene
<Mathias> sånn tardete forklart
<f00f-> så det er sånn dns fungerer altså
<RoyK> Mathias: joda, skjønte det ;)
<RoyK> f00f-: ja, og så kan du ha masse andre ting i dns også, da, som SRV-poster for å beskrive tjenester
<Mathias> dvorak systemwide nå
 * RoyK er så gammaldags at han holder seg til qwerty
<Mathias> heeelt sinnsvakt
<RoyK> linux md-raid er såpass stabilt at det begynner å bli kjedelig
<jo-erlend> er det noen som vil anbefale meg noen som kan gi bra og stabil dns med ipv6 og sonekontroll?
<jo-erlend> altså; dns ipv6... Jeg trenger ikke adresser.
<Mathias> jo-erlend: du kan vel høre med multihost :P
<jo-erlend> Jeg ønsker ingenting annet enn dns, når jeg tenker meg om, men de må støtte IPv6 og la meg styre sonene uten å sende "søknad".
<RoyK> jo-erlend: bind9?
<RoyK> ikke så vanskelig å sette opp, og verdens mest brukte dns-server - virker
<Mathias> jo-erlend: kan høre for deg da :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: eller mente du skytjenester?
<Mathias> jo-erlend: da har jeg spurt for deg :)
<Mathias> men nå er det natt :P
 * RoyK lurer litt på hvilken tidssone Mathias er i ;)
<Mathias> Mathiasonen
<Mathias> veldig variabel i forhold til de andre
<Mathias> måtte ta en liten pause fra dvorak
<Mathias> ble tullerusk i hodet :s
<Mathias> går fint de første 30 minuttene å skrive i dvorak, men så begynner det å skli ut
<Mathias> btw, hvis verden går under kan det være pga jeg har litt gass i magen. sånn fyi
<Mathias> jo-erlend: #multihost @ efnet og hør med de :P
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ikke sky.  Jeg vil ha noe veldig konkret.
<jo-erlend> behøver ikke å være svært og profesjonelt, bare det er stabilt og pålitelig.
<jo-erlend> og jeg er ikke redd for å bruke penger på det heller.
<jo-erlend> jeg er lei av bullshit og hosting.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: apt-get install bind9
<RoyK> burde funke
<jo-erlend> Jeg har ikke stabil nok maskinvare for å være egen registrar. Er ikke det nødvendig for tld?
<RoyK> litt tricky å sette opp før du blir vant til syntaksen, men ellers greit
<jo-erlend> ingen problemer  med bind. Det handler mer om maskinvare.
<RoyK> du blir nok ikke egen registrar - det er de med kontakt mot norid og gjengen, men du kan fint kjøre egen dns-server
<RoyK> bare få ordna etpar sekundære
<RoyK> gitt at du har en sekundær-dns eller tre, så kan selv en noe ustabil primær funke greit
<RoyK> bare ikke sett TTL for lavt
<jo-erlend> ja, men altså... Jeg vil ha mitt domene nærmest mulig meg. Jeg har skikkelig dårlig erfaring med å la hostingselskaper håndtere dns.
<RoyK> i hvert fall ikke expiry
<RoyK> da setter du bare opp en egen dns-server, gitt at du har en statisk ip på den boksen
<jo-erlend> men noe må fremdeles peke på min dns?
<RoyK> så ordner du med sekundære dns-servere og setter opp NS-poster i DNS for dem
<RoyK> jeg kan sikkert sette opp sekundær-dns for deg om du trenger
<jo-erlend> det optimale var hvis jeg fikk norid til å peke rett på min dns. Det er jo drømmen. Men da må jeg være registrar?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> du må bare registrere din dns-server hos registraren
<jo-erlend> å... Typisk at jeg må gå akkurat nå. Men hvis du kan gi meg noen referanser, så lover jeg å lese _grundig_. Jeg trodde det var sånn.
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg har noen - blir lettere å gugle det
<RoyK> men helt enkelt, står det registrert noen dns-servere i domenet, og disse består av en master og noen slaver (av og til flere mastere)
<jo-erlend> Ok. Jeg må ha en nøkkel fra min nåværende registrar i hvertfall?
<RoyK> nei, du må bare konfe om domenet ditt til å bruke andre dns-servere
<jo-erlend> men altså.. Jeg snakker om et no-domene. Noe må jo peke til meg.
<RoyK> ja, du må peke til lokal dns-server
<RoyK> det er ikke vanskelig
<RoyK> norid har full kontroll på sånt
<jo-erlend> men hvordan får jeg _norid_ til å gjøre det?
<RoyK> gjennom din registrar
<jo-erlend> ...
<RoyK> du ber din registrar om å flytte dns-server til x.x.x.x
<RoyK> og så trenger du minst en sekundær dns-server
<jo-erlend> Men jeg vil ha en rett kobling fra norid og til meg hvis det er mulig.
<RoyK> din registrar vil oppdatere norids database
<jo-erlend> eller en veldig stødig og seriøs registrar som ikke hoster noe som helst.
<RoyK> evt kan du prøve å ta kontakt med norid direkte
<RoyK> men norid vil nok heller at du tar den kontakten gjennom registraren din - de kan jo ikke vite om du eier domenet
<jo-erlend> ok. Det er ikke prekært. Det er bare det at jeg har fått tre årsregninger fra min leverandør i år og nå skal jeg få enda en fra enda et selskap og de vil ikke forklare hvorfor. Jeg har fått nok av hosting og jeg har fått nok av Google og sky og alt det der. Nå vil jeg styre mest mulig sjæl. DNS er akilleshælen. Men nå _må_ jeg gå. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: summa summarum - det er bare å sette seg inn i hvordan domener og dns funker - resten er enkelt
<RoyK> vi snakkes - kos deg ;)
<RoyK> knapt fire timer igjen - jorda går vel under? når mayaene sa det?
<hjd> Nå igjen? Var ikke det før idag?
<geirha> kommer an på tidsonen man er i. Må jo la alle få mulighet til å feire undergangen sammen med barna
<RoyK> hehe
<geirha> I TV-programmet til DR2:   22:30 - Deadline (udgår i tilfælde af Jordens Undergang)
<RoyK> så det ;)
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-22
 * jo-erlend er så altfor full til å være her. 
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg har alltid hoppet litt over dns. Jeg har endel å å lære der, selvom jeg trodde at jeg forsto det.
<RoyK> det er ikke så mye å lære - bare småting
 * RoyK sender jo-erlend til sengs
 * jo-erlend sitter og ser på skjermen mens Morbid Angel spiller Fall from Grace.
<jo-erlend> er du helt sikker på at jeg burde legge meg, istedenfor å ta et par glass til også forklare folk hvor Onde vi _kunne_ ha vært hvis vi ønsket det? >:|
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig. God natt.
<RoyK> http://munin.karlsbakk.net/munin/karlsbakk.net/smilla.karlsbakk.net/index.html <-- det her er ganske interessant... WD2001FASS-diskene viser seg, i bruk over tid, å være ~30% raskere enn Hitachi HDS723020BLA642
<winb> I hvilken mappe skal themes legges i når jeg bruker gnome 3 ?
<winb> ctrl+alt+t
<winb> den visste jeg ikke om :-)
<IvarB> ..
<rpjs> Forslag på gode IRC klienter til buk i Unity? :-) Jeg er veldig bortskjemt med LimeChat fra OS X med scroll-marker (posisjonen hvor du sist skrev noe eller manuelt markerte hvor du leste til) og generelt godt UI. Jeg har sett på Xchat, Konversation, Smuxi, og bruker nå tekka.
<rpjs> Aller helst ønsker jeg meg en konto på irccloud.com, men det ga jeg opp å vente på for et år siden. :-)
<rpjs> Fant https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway som et alternativ til IRCcloud, men det virker som et uoverkommelig stort prosjekt å installere.
<rpjs>  
<Mathias> rpjs: irssi
<Mathias> og trenger du et shell så er folka på shellpro hyggelige ;p
<rpjs> irssi utgår. Alt for usexy.
<rpjs> Jeg bruker Newsbeuter til IRC, meeen vil ha noe bedre når jeg skal bruke det mye.
<rpjs> Du vet, ctrl+c for å kopiere i IRSSI.
<Mathias> ctrl+shift+c funker i xfce4-terminal
<Mathias> og med mouse.pl kqm du scrolle med musa :p
<Mathias> kan*
<rpjs> That is not the point. :-P Jeg er ikke komfortabel med å chatte i et shell.
<rpjs> Leisure skjer ikke i terminalen.
<Mathias> kan se om jeg klarer å rote fram en klient da :p
<Mathias> hmm, vanskelig å installere xubuntu via nettverk? (pxe)
<rpjs> Ingen hunspell i irssi.
<Mathias> brb, trekke kabel ut til stua :p
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1458314/
<Mathias> så ser du hva flesteparten bruker :P
<rpjs> Om alle hopper fra Empire State Building, etc.
<Mathias> da blir det nedbør under
<rpjs> Jeg kan vel bruke Macen for IRC så jeg får beholde LimeChat. Før eller senere dukker det vel opp en allright klient på Linux også.
<rpjs> Prøvde å installere Subway, for det ser ut til å være akkurat det jeg ser for meg, men støtte på problemer med at npm/node avhengte av både for gamle og for nye pakker fra det som var tilgjengelig.
<rpjs> Altså, ikke dependencyproblemer i apt, men i npm.
<rpjs> Spørsmålene jeg egentlig ville ha svar på var ikke om IRC klient. Det er om deb-pakking i ppa og a) hvor skal binary installeres (/usr/bin eller /usr/local/bin) og 2) hvordan man legger ved upstart *og* initv i samme pakke (debian/init.rd, og debian/...?, har ikke funnet eksempler)
<rpjs> Lager min første deb-pakke og vil ha den opp på ppa. Finner dog lite recommendations om hvor og hva. Det meste av dokumentasjon er fokusert på hvordan man får en pakke inn i Debian.
<Mathias> kort sagt: jeg har ikke peiling :P
<Mathias> får vel prikke borti ubernerdene
<rpjs> Jeg antok de kanskje gjemte seg her inne? :-P
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> de er sikkert ikke våkne ellernoe
<Mathias> er jo trossalt julaften imorgen
<Mathias> bare jeg som er natteravn
<rpjs> Oh, right. Jul, ja. Tenkte ikke på det.
<Mathias> :P
<rpjs> Minner meg på https://twitter.com/andytfield/status/282044795008995330
<Mathias> sfw?
<rpjs> y
<Mathias> bestemor sitter rett ved siden av meg :P
<Mathias> haha :P
<rpjs> …
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-23
 * rpjs mumler om å måtte lære seg irssi og hvor kjipt det er at ikke irccloud kan ha seg ut av beta og ta imot pengene hans
<winb> irssi er jo ikke komplisert
<winb> alt-1 alt-2 alt-3 for å bytte mellom vinduene
<winb> mer trenger du ikke lære
<winb> screen og irssi
<rpjs> URLer er vanskelig, ingen stavekontroll, og ctrl+c-vanen må avlæres. Ingen inline bilder/videoer, ingen read/scrollmarker, ...
 * rpjs har høye krav etter år på Mac med LimeChat
<winb> det enkle er ofte det beste
<rpjs> But awesome is uausally better.
<winb> hehe særlig
<winb> vurderer å kjøpe en raspberry pi og bruke den som ircshell og enkel webserver
<rpjs> Jeg har raspberries og servere her, men trives likevel ikke i irssi. Too much room for mistake og ingen stavekontroll.
<rpjs> Mangel på stavekontroll fører bare til flere feil. :-P
<rpjs> Vanskelig å holde engelsk, norsk, og dansk fra hverandre uten eksplisitt stavekontroll.
<Mathias> pffft
<winb> Du får lære deg språket
<rpjs> For mange språk, for mye gramatikk.
<Mathias> norsk og dansk har vel veldig lik grammatikk :P
<winb> opera har vel irc-klient også
<rpjs> Selv som ansatt i selskapet ville jeg aldri brukt Opera til IRC. Den klienten er smertefult mangelfull når det gjelder vanlig bruk. Laber reconnect inteligens og lite costumizable.
<rpjs> —og hunspellkomponenten innebygget i Opera fungerer ikke i IRCen. :-P
<rpjs> Mathias: engelsk har vel forsåvidt også skandinavisk gramatikk. Jeg skriver fortsatt kråkefeil ofte nok til at jeg vil ha wigglylines.
<winb> gå tilbake til mac da vel
<rpjs> Men jeg vil at andre skal ha brukt fritiden sin på å skrive drømme-IRC-klienten jeg vil ha til det OSet jeg vil ha det på.
<Mathias> rpjs: gi meg et par timer så flyr jeg gjennom 20 klienter :P
<Drupal___> Hei, kjører Ubuntu 12.10 nå, problemer med at vindu størrelsen endrer seg automatisk med awesome wm, noen tips?
<winb> rpjs: er ikke sikkerhet ett tema i disse webklientene?
<rpjs> I en plain-text protokoll?
<rpjs> Not really.
<rpjs> Hm. Lite innhold og liten interesse for Ubuntu.no?
<winb> rpjs: Jeg ser ikke for meg at drømme irc-klienten kjøres i web browser
<rpjs> winb: subway kjører på en tjener (self-hosted, obviously) også kobler du til sessionen din via en browser.
<rpjs> som screen bare moderne. ;-
<winb> g
<rpjs> Tjeneren holder deg persistently tilkoblet og du kan hente ut logger og stuff. Ganske neat.
<rpjs> GitHub er selvsagt død akkurat i kveld, ellers hadde du fått en lenke.
<Mathias> haha
<rpjs> winb: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:f-eO-oqi8qAJ:https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway+https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway&cd=1&hl=no&ct=clnk&gl=no&lr=lang_en%7Clang_da%7Clang_no&client=opera
<rpjs> Du kan ikke si annet enn at du er litt interessert i den i det minste. Jeg mener enhver av oss har da mer enn én data og mer enn ett sett nettbrrett og smartyphones.
<Mathias> jeg har ikke noe nettbrett
<Mathias> eneste de er brukbare til er irc og teite spill
<Mathias> kjøper jeg like så greit et eksternt tastatur til telefonen og hiver den opp på tven
<rpjs> IE10 på Xbox da.
<rpjs> There are goddamned webbrowsers everywhere.
<Mathias> brenn
<rpjs> :-D
<Mathias> nevne de to erkefiendene mine
<rpjs> Jeg kjøpte Lumia 920. Har aldri angret på noe kjøp mer i hele mitt liv.
<Mathias> tror du havner på ignore i 48,2 sekunder for det :s
<rpjs> Rebooter hele tiden.
 * Drupal___ svett
<Mathias> drupalsvett? er ikke du en myr?
<Drupal___> Er ikke du en lite*gutt? :P
<Drupal___> Myrer kan bli svette de også....
<Mathias> kan de?
<Mathias> visste ikke det :O
<rpjs> Internreferansene flyr så høyt over hode på meg at det til og med høres "hæææ" fra de som titter over skuldra.
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> RoyK skrev en gang "Drupal er ei myr"
<Drupal___> Mathias: Finn gjerne et passende nick til meg, så jeg slipper å være ei myr :ØL
<rpjs> Myr som i betydningen løs og dryppende (tøs)? eller vanskelig å tråkke gjennom og bløt?
<Mathias> rpjs: hengemyr mest sannsynlig
<Mathias> trør du feil, *swopp* og neste gang du blir sett er om 2000 år
<Drupal___> Mathias: Kan godt være ei myr jeg ^^
<rpjs> http://status.github.com er virkelig nede også. Aldri sett read-access være nede før.
<Mathias> er HÆKKING vet du
<rpjs> Minst.
<Mathias> semi-intern spøk
<Mathias> omg
<rpjs> Right. Er det en oversikt over disse noe sted? PÃ¥ jobb har vi wikisider med best quotes og internalsyoushouldknow
<Mathias> så knotete pxe skulle være
<Mathias> rpjs: er så mye på irc at jeg ikke aner hva som hører til hvor
<Mathias> må begynne å cappe offentlige torrents
<Mathias> har lastet opp 60 gb på en :s
<Mathias> av en torrent på 150 mb, lol
<rpjs> Tydelig stor demand.
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> ikke at den makset linja heller, noe som er rart
<sweaty> :)
<Mathias> hvorfor ikke sweety? :P
<Mathias> kan du lokke kids
<sweaty> haha, feil intensjon :P
<sweaty> Hva lokker jeg med denne mon tro(?) Finner vel alltids ut
<Mathias> arrg, nei, tar en pause fra pxe-drittet
<rpjs> Trening buffs
<Mathias> sweaty: folk med sære fetisjer
<sweaty> ja, hehe
<sweaty> pxe, er det for å boote over ethernet?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> eneste laptopen her støtter, med mindre jeg finner uefi-passordet
<sweaty> en virtuell maskin kjørende på en server feks? eller installasjon av os fra et image? begge deler?
<Mathias> hdd så nic
<Mathias> begge, kan også brukes til diskless booting :P
<sweaty> ah..
<Mathias> mulig jeg kjører det på den ene serveren som ikke liker scsi
<sweaty> hva er uefi? (enkelt sagt) :P
<Mathias> fancy bios
<Mathias> med mus og hele det skrapet
<sweaty> ok :D
<Mathias> jævla vanskelig å nullstille :S
<sweaty> åja, vært borti det
<sweaty> ok
<Mathias> jaja, 6 mnder til jeg får låst den opp :P
<Mathias> eller så kjøper jeg maskinen ut med en gang
<sweaty> Hvorfor den ventetiden? :P
<Mathias> mon tro hvor jo-erlend er
<Mathias> da er skolen ferdig :P
<Mathias> skolelaptop vet du
<sweaty> ahja
<Mathias> synd jeg ikke har en annen maskin med sata, da hadde jeg bare installert på den og stappet disken inn igjen :P
<sweaty> http://stream.sbsradio.no:8000/thevoiceoslo.mp3.m3u
<Mathias> rpjs: er du Djn? :P
<sweaty> Har lagd meg liste med radio streams i cmus
<Djn> Kan du ikke grave opp en sata/usb - konverter? Demontere en ekstern disk eller noe?
<rpjs> Mathias: det er typen/overskuldra-fyren
<Djn> Hei.
<Mathias> Djn / rpjs: har en ekstern disk, men den er i aktivt bruk og har usb-opplegget innebygd, har bestilt en konverter men har fortsatt ikke ploppet opp i posten (de har vel rotet det vekk)
<Mathias> sweaty: boinc
<Djn> Ah, en av de kjipe WDene hvor selve kontrollerkortet har usb i stedet for sata?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> kan alltids koble den opp på sata da :P
<Mathias> hvis jeg finner pinouten da
<Djn> Jeg forstår hvorfor de finnes, men jeg må si jeg foretrekker sata+konverter - ting går alltid galt og da er det lettere å fikse :)
<sweaty> Mathias: Der kan jeg være til stor hjelp :D
<Mathias> :O
 * Mathias har bare 1400+1400 credits der :s
<Djn> Har de sata også på en eller annen ubrukt header ?
<Mathias> husker jeg rett, ja
<Djn> Nyttig
<sweaty> hehe
<Mathias> er også en som skal være på usben, så hvis porten ryker så kan man fortsatt koble den opp
<Mathias> noe som minte meg på at jeg må bytte port på den
<Mathias> eller bare lime fast kabelen
<Djn> de små WD-diskene vi ahr på jobben kommer med noen virkelig elendige kabler
<Mathias> hehe
<Djn> se hardt på de, så slutter mothakene på micro-usb-siden å fungere
<Mathias> mistet min i gulvet med kabelen i, derfor den er ødelagt
<Djn> oh joy
<Mathias> har vært sånn i to år
<Mathias> fortsatt ikke orket å kjøpe en port, lol
<Djn> Tydeligvis ikke noe varig skade på selve disken, da
<Mathias> nei :D
<Mathias> jævla robuste disker
<Mathias> har også overlevd kollisjon med en lcd
<Djn> Anyway, hvordan går pxe? Sist jeg lekte med det netbootet jeg freebsd - og det er en stund siden x)
<Mathias> atm, til helvette
<Djn> vel, disker som har spunnet ned er ganske robuste
<Djn> herlig
<Mathias> aner ikke om det er openwrt'en eller craptopen som ikke gjør jobben sin
<Mathias> Djn: disken var aktiv :o
<Djn> I så fall er det noe flaks i bildet x)
<Mathias> eller flaks i skjermen :P
<Djn> ha, ja
<Djn> viser laptopen i det hele tatt tegn til å hente et boot image?
<Mathias> juletreet ser stygt på meg :o
<Mathias> nei :s
<Mathias> men slåss senere, slenge på en film på rommet :P
<Mathias> nvm
<Mathias> har jo 10 minutter igjen av dexter å se :o
<Djn> Antageligvis mer moro enn late-night styr med dhcp-server.
<Mathias> er jo tidlig på morgenen :P
<Djn> Neeeeeida.
<Mathias> sto opp 23:50 da :P
<customsdeclarati> Noen som vil kjøpe en ubrukelig Lumi 920 som rebooter, sletter tekstmeldinger, ikke har en skikkelig browser (ingen cookies eller pwd manager), og som generelt er temmelig dritt med Windows 8= #rettmarkedsplass
<sweaty> Mathias: dårlig døgnrytme igjen? :P
<sweaty> «dårlig» som i avikv fra å stå opp kl 7 og legge seg kl 22
<sweaty> :P
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> noen som vil spille minecraft med lille meg? :P
<customsdeclarati> Nah, you're too tiny
<sweaty> Julestemninga er på topp, bytta til syden wallpaper! :P
<sweaty> Noen gode kontorstoler å anbefale?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> http://www.bohus.no/soverom/senger-og-madrasser/kontinentalsenger/zen-zone-kontinental/
<Mathias> og en vegg + puter
<Mathias> da har du den ubre kontorstolen
<Djn> Jeg har vært ganske fornøyd med en av ikeas dyrere (som på skalaen for kontorstoler er ganske billig likevel)
<Djn> Jeg har den ikke her og finner selvfølgelig ikke igjen akkurat den på nettsidene, så ... uhm. Dra på ikea og prøvesitt alle :)
<Mathias> regel nr 1; aldri kjøp stoler på ikea
<Mathias> plutselig raser den sammen så sitter du der på gulvet som en forvirret gjerrigknark :P
<customsdeclarati> anbefales: http://www.ikea.com/no/no/catalog/products/20074839/
<Aeyoun> Woho! Når GitHub kom opp så gikk det plutselig ann å installere Subway gjennom npm likevel. ^____^
<Mathias> powertech-kisen as
<Aeyoun> Power to the people.
<Mathias> men seriøst, DSL?! :P
<Aeyoun> Mathias: Du er bare misunnelig på at jeg har en skikkelig ISP.
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> du har ikke like kul rdns som meg da :P
<Aeyoun> Jeg har ikke noe alternativ* til DSL. Really. Bor midt i Oslo og har kun Telenor (som nettopp satte ned hastigheten her) og Get.
<Aeyoun> Men jeg har ikke TV og vil ikke betale for værken Get eller NRK for TV jeg aldri kommer til å bruke. Siden Get nekter å selge nett uten TV blir det DSL.
<Mathias> trollnet.no <3
<Aeyoun> Bedriftsnett?
<Mathias> nope :P
<Mathias> eltele
<Aeyoun> De nevner bare bedriftstjenester på nettsiden.
<Aeyoun> Subway var sweet, by the by.
<Mathias> sjekk igjen :P
<Aeyoun> Dét var ikke godt annonsert.
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> ubrukelige sider
<RoyK> morgen
<Mathias> RoyK: mornmorn
<Mathias> RoyK: vet du hvor jo-erlend har blitt av?
<RoyK> aner ikke - han var jo her nylig
<Mathias> tror vi skal melde han savnet
<Mathias> har ikke blitt sett på 24 timer :P
<Aeyoun> Liten bug i Subway gjør at jeg ikke ser mer enn første ordet om meldingen inneholder kolon utenm rett etter det første ordet. Så jeg ser "navn: melding", men jeg ser ":du" istedenfor "du er en tufs! :p" #bugbug
<Mathias> Aeyoun: orly?
<Mathias> pics or it didn't happen :P
<Aeyoun> http://bildr.no/image/1349382.jpeg <- did happen
<Aeyoun> Mine inline bilder slår din terminalklient any day. http://bildr.no/image/1349383.jpeg
<Mathias> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<Mathias> du har noen rare prikker der
<Aeyoun> Huff, klienten er skrevet i nådeløs jquery. Jeg våger ikke hode inn i det der for å fikse det selv.
<Mathias> hjemsøk developeren da :P
<Aeyoun> Mathias: prikkene kom etter sist reboot. aner ikke hvorfor og for midtpånatta til å se på det.
<Aeyoun> Djn er husets hardwareansvarlig og han tar juleferie nå. :-P
<Aeyoun> https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway/issues/190
<Mathias> jaha, da trekker du fram pisken
<Djn> Eh, det er en grafikkdriverbug
<Aeyoun> Grafikken drev seg selv helt fint før jeg restartet. :-P
<Djn> og det er nvidia, closed-source, og nyeste
<Djn> så eeeh.
<Aeyoun> Det rare er at det begynte øverst til venstre i skjermen. Nå har prikkekolonien flyttet seg gradvis mot høyre side av skjermen. Lar maskina stå på noen dager så har de sikkert krysset over skjerme og ut av bildet. #endusermentality
<Djn> reboot og håp? Bytt ned en versjon? Se om hva nå enn ubuntu har renamet den til ikke tilsvarer den som faktisk er nyest direkte fra nvidia?
<Djn> Hehe
<Djn> Mulig
<Djn> Det ser ut til at den blinkende cursoren fra en terminal blir tegnet på feil offsett (eller inn i feil texture)
<Aeyoun> That was fast. https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway/issues/190
<Mathias> hah :P
<Mathias> plagsomt? :P
<Aeyoun> Bittelitt. Mer plagsomt å skifte chatteprogram for å se hele meldinger. :-P
<Mathias> bruk irssi, hahahahahaha
<Aeyoun> Off to bed, apperantly.
<Aeyoun> Mathias: never!
<Aeyoun> Liker denne fine tingen. Har restartet Firefox tre ganger og har forblidt pålogget hele tiden. Finfin ting som er pen, har inline graphics, og stavekontroll. Fremtiden er her nå. Om enn litt buggy.
<Mathias> IRSSI OR DIE!
<Aeyoun> Cake or death? We're out of cake!
<Mathias> da baker vi KAKE!!!
<Mathias> IvarB du as
<IvarB> :D
<IvarB> trolololo
<Mathias> IvarBass :O
<IvarB> kjedelig her på freenode as
<Mathias> ja
<Aeyoun> Mathias: den var kanskje litt mer buggy enn først antatt. http://bildr.no/view/1349624
<RoyK> aften
<IvarB> aften RoyK
 * RoyK tøffer seg i retning kongsvinger for litt jul
 * sweaty har åpna julestrømpa! :O
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-18
<Aeyoun> Installer Steam OS Session i Ubuntu, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/install-steamos-session-in-ubuntu.html
<Malinux>  aha, det kan jo være noe å teste ut :)
<Malinux> hm. prøver å montre opp nettverksshare via sshfs, men ser ikke ut til at den liker passordt mitt mr :S
<Malinux> hm, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-en har noe dritt under seg
<Malinux> hm. det forklarer jo spørsmålet om sshfs
<Malinux> så da falt den vekk :)
<Aeyoun> Er passordet ditt så vanskelig å like da?
<Malinux> ja...
<Malinux> det gikk fint når jeg fikset den knappen :p
<Dry_Lips> Noen som har erfaring med Broadcom BMC4312 drivere på 13.10?
<Malinux> ikke på 13.10, men generelt så har jeg noe erfaring med BCM43XX
<Dry_Lips> Aha... Installerer Xubuntu på broren min sin laptop
<Malinux> ok
<Dry_Lips> og det er noe drivere til den trådløse som brukes ved default
<Dry_Lips> og de funker
<Dry_Lips> MEN
<Dry_Lips> de er vanvittige trege
<Malinux> hm.. det høres kjent ut, derfor jeg brukte ndiswrapper tidligere, men etterhvert funkt linuxdrierene like bra
<Malinux> uansett. her står det noe: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Dry_Lips> Er visst Linux STA driver fra en pakke som heter bcmwl-kernel-source som brukes
<Malinux> hvilken driver og fremgangsmåte for chippen
<Malinux> ok
<Dry_Lips> Men jeg aner ikke om at det er riktig driver
<Dry_Lips> eller om noe må blacklistes, feks
<hjd> Dry_Lips: Hvis du åpner "Programvare og oppdateringer" og ser under fanen "Tillleggsdrivere", er det listet noen der?
<Malinux> i følge nettsiden: In recent versions of Ubuntu and Debian, installing the firmware-b43-installer package will handle everything for you:
<Malinux> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Dry_Lips> aha
<Dry_Lips> må den gamle driveren fjernes da?
<Malinux> men som hjd sier. tillegsdrivere-løsningen er nok å foretrekke
<Dry_Lips> Tilleggsdrivere? Er det det "Additional Drivers" dere mener?
<Malinux> det stemmr nok ja
<Malinux> da å fjern pakken: bcwml-kernel-source om du har lagt den til manuelt, sånn for sikkrhetsskyld
<Dry_Lips> Driveren ble lagt inn automatisk under installasjonen
<Dry_Lips> har ikke installert den selv
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men i alle fall. her er hele fremgangsmåten i følge den nettsiden:
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6595996/
<Dry_Lips> tja, det er jo bare tut og kjør i såfall
<Malinux> ja ja, det er bare å prøve
<Malinux> på iMac-en her, som er G5-maskin og med broadcom-trådløst, så virker det ikke samme hva jeg gjør :p
<Malinux> fortll hur det går da :) jeg blir litt afk nå
<Dry_Lips> jepp... har nettopp installert, så skal sjekke
<Dry_Lips> Malinux: Ser definitivt ut til at det var mer futt i forbindelsen nå ja... :)
<Aeyoun> Kan noen på Ubuntu raskt poppe inn i file:///usr/share/applications/ og http://hastebin.com 'e meg Firefox sin .desktop?
<Aeyoun> Velkommen, Atmoz. :)
<Atmoz> Aeyoun: takker. La oss samle vikingene og ta over verden
<Malinux> hm, dvd-rommen min finner hverken dvd-er eller cder
<Malinux> kanskje jeg nå klarte å gjøre leseren ren nok, nå spinnr den jo veldig opp i forhold til i sted
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> sudo lshw | grep cdrom
<Malinux>         *-cdrom UNCLAIMED
<Malinux> :(
<dagb> noen som har erfaring med å boote halvgamle HPlaptoper fra USB?
<Malinux> sånn type dv6158eu og sånt?
<dagb> har 2x 6530b som rett og slett fryser ved F10/f12 prompten når det står en minnepinne i
<dagb> 6530b er vel ca 2009/2010.
<dagb> core2 p8600
<dagb> har googlet
<dagb> og flashet til siste skrik i bios
<dagb> og mekket på biosinnstillinger
<dagb> har prøvd to forskjellige minnepinner av forskjellig merke og modell også
<dagb> og det er neiggu ikke noe bedre med en cdrom i?!
<dagb> dette må da være noe securitytøys?
<dagb> ahhhh. det er hybrid ISOimaget som er brukket.
<Malinux> dagb: aha
<Aeyoun> «Litt»? Du mener «akkurat».
<Aeyoun> Bruker noen av dere lynis? Hva får dere ut av det? ( http://www.rootkit.nl/projects/lynis.html )
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-19
<Malinux> det pussige angående min dvd-rom er at den virker utmerket om jeg booter maskinen med ubuntu 12.04.1 fra minnepinne
<geirha> hva er symptomene?
<Aeyoun> Hva skal du med en plateleser når du har en minnepenn? Installere Windows?
<Aeyoun> lol. Jeg ble lang i maska når jeg så at min egen maskin ikke hadde en plateleser i det heletatt. — og jeg skal installere Windows. :P
<Aeyoun> Og Microsoft krever selvsagt en Windows-only download manager for å laste ned USB-stick varianten.
<geirha> Da bare installerer du windows i en virtuell maskin for å laste ned usb-bildet. Enkelt.
<Aeyoun> …
<Aeyoun> Jeg har en fysisk plate, men ingen plateleser.
<geirha> wine, da :p
<Malinux> geirha: symtomene er at disken spinner opp, den prøver å lese, så stopper den etter en stund
<Malinux> Aeyoun: om det finnes dvd-er man vil rippe, cd-er man vil rippe, eller lese av gamle cd/dvd-er for å hive cd-ene etterpå
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Kjøp det ferdigrippet?
<geirha> Er det dvd-plate med kryptering?
<Malinux> geirha: det er dvd-plate med kryptering, det er cd-rom med drivere, det er en cd brent fra os-9 en gang i tiden.
<Malinux> det er alle slags cd-er
<geirha> og ingen fungerer
<geirha> Da er det noe galt(tm)
<Malinux> stemmer
<Malinux> men i fra minnepinnen kunne jeg i alle fall lese den os-9-brente cd-en
<Malinux> har ikke testet de andre der
<geirha> har du sjekket dmesg?
<Malinux> dukker ikke noe opp i dmesg akkurat nå
<hjd> Malinux: så plateleseren funker ikke til vanlig, men den gjør det når du starter opp fra en minnepinne?
<Malinux> jeg prøvde å koble til en usb-dvd-rom også, men den vil ikke lese fra den heller
<Malinux> hjd: stemmer
<hjd> Høres jo ...rart ut.
<Malinux> aner ikke når den sluttet åvirke, for bruker den jo ikke ofte
<Malinux> ja, det er veldig rart :)
<hjd> Du nevnte du starter 12.04.1  fra minnepinnen, er det samme som er installert på den også?
<geirha> ls -l /dev/{cd,dvd}*
<Malinux> hjd: nei. Det er nok ikke installert like mye i den som i det kjørende systemet
<Malinux> malin@malin-M15a:~$ ls -l /dev/{cd,dvd}*
<Malinux> ls: cannot access /dev/cd*: No such file or directory
<Malinux> ls: cannot access /dev/dvd*: No such file or directory
<hjd> Malinux: Nei, jeg tenkte mer på versjonsnummeret. Om du har 13.10 og starter opp 12.04 så er det jo en viss forskjell. Ikke det at jeg kan se for meg at dvd-rom-driverne har brukket på noe vis, men likevel...
<geirha> var dvd-spilleren i da du installerte?
<Malinux> hjd: ah.. sånn ja. Jeg har 12.04.3 på installeringsmediet.
<hjd> Malinux: har du /dev/sr0 ? Der dvd-brenner min pleier å kalle seg.
<Malinux> slik at jeg til vanlig booter 12.04.3
<Malinux> geirha: jepp, det var den, dette er en laptop
<hjd> *Det
<Malinux> har ikke sr0
<Malinux> starter jeg f.eks. k3b (brenneprogram) så kommer denne meldingen:
<Malinux> No optical drive found.
<Malinux> K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
<Malinux> og i bios dukker den opp, samt om jeg booter fra minnepinne :)
<Malinux> kan det være noe som har skjedd med tilganger? kanskje brukeren min på magisk vis ikke er i cdrom-gruppa mer?
<geirha> det at du mangler /dev/sr0 er nok det største problemet
<geirha> grep -Fr -e cdrom -e dvd /etc/udev/
<hjd> Malinux: Hvis du kjører `sudo lshw -C disk` er maskinen din klar over at det finnes en platespiller i det hele tatt?
<Malinux> output fra grep -Fr -e cdrom -e dvd /etc/udev/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6599498/
<Malinux> og output fra sudo lshw -C disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/6599502/
<geirha> sudo lspci
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6599522/
<geirha> 00:1f.2 ser ut til å være eneste kontrolleren, og det stemmer overens med udev-reglene. hm.
<Malinux> hm
<geirha> hm
<hjd> Jeg fant https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3500 som ser veldig lik ut. Kunne du sjekke dmesg om du finner "disabling port" der?
<Malinux> jeg kom på noe... jeg kan jo prøve å boote den kjerna jeg ikke har kompilert selv..., for om det da virker, så er det noe jeg gjorde galt da den ble kompilert
<Malinux> jeg finner ikke noe disabling port i dmesg
<Malinux> prøvde en dmesg | grep disabling
<Malinux> men må jo si meg enigi i at det virker som det er gaske likt problem muligens nøyaktig det samme
<Malinux> det står:
<Malinux> Booting Ubuntu with the acpi=off kernel parameter fixes the problem and the DVD drive can be mounted.
<Malinux> det har jeg ikke trengt å gjøre før
<hjd> Starte opp med den offisielle kjernen høres ut som en god ide.
<Malinux> og det var en god ide..... eh, det virker nå :D
<Malinux> så hva i alle dager fjernet jeg fra kjerna mon tro
<Malinux> jeg får kompilere på nytt og bare endre cpu-tingen og ikke noe mer :)
<Malinux> den offesielle kjerna er jo kompilert med generic cpu og ikke spesifikt for f.eks. amd, intel core 2 osv
<Malinux> rebooter igjen og ser om grafikken blir fin igjen også.
<hjd> Den tar ofte med ekstrastøtte for masse ting som ikke nødvendigvis alle maskiner har, men som er kjekt å ha hvis man trenger det.
<hjd> Virker som det er et eller annet flagg du ikke har satt da du bygget din egen
<hjd> acpi er bla strømstyring så det kan virke som (ren gjetting) den deaktiverer platespilleren for å spare strøm, men så ikke har noen måte for å slå den på igjen når den faktisk skal brukes.
<Malinux> hjd: det kan tenkes ja :)
<Malinux> da var det bare å få inn nvidia-driveren. var ikke bare bare det heller
<Malinux> men avinstallerte alt nvidia-relatert nå, så blir det  jockey-text for å installere på nytt
<Malinux> men da funka det. Hvorfor er ikke maskinen like rask med grafikkdriveren koblet til? merket at den reagerer noe raskere uten på f.eks. tekstinnput
<hjd> Malinux: Høres jo ut som det går tregere enn med standard-driveren.
<hjd> Men fint å høre at problemet med platespilleren løste seg :)
<Malinux> hjd: ja...
<Malinux> hjd: ja :D du verden, som jeg lurte på hva i alle dager det var, så tenkte jeg plutselig. hm. vent nå litt, har ikke du custom-kernel du din snik
<Malinux> tihi
<hjd> Forklarer jo hvorfor det ble forskjellig når du startet fra liveUSB iallefall :P
<Malinux> mhm :)
<Malinux> nå fikk jeg spit av en dvd her også
<Malinux> eh, spilt skulle det være :p
<Malinux> kjører litt Ubuntu 2D og ser om det ikke er litt kjappere :D
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-22
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag i stugan :)
<IvarB> god kveld ja
<Malinux> Hvor leter jeg for å finne ut hva som lager mange dns-requests på serveren min? Evt. hva er mest sannsynlig og hvorfor?
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-15
<emma> hallo
<emma> is anyone here awake?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> jeg er "våken" nå, men drar nok snart
<Mathias> thiAs: btw, den raske metoden: /lastlog <nick> 10
<thiAs> hva står 10 tallet for Mathias ?
<thiAs> 10 siste fra logg?
<thiAs> fikk det ikke helt til å fungere
<thiAs> men nå har jeg jo ordnet ett script som funkwr bra :)
<odinho> Ville tilrådd å gått til WeeChat med ein gong eigentleg, og hoppa over Irssi.  WeeChat er meir moderne IRC-klient, som det er enklare å skriva skript til.
<Malinux> odinho: jeg brukte weechat før, men hovedsaklig fordi den hadde nicklist som default, men har funnet ut at jeg ikke brukte den noe uansett
<Malinux> også måtte jeg definere noe greier så jeg kunne klikke på linker som kom på to linjer
<Malinux> da jeg brukte weechat, så sa alle at jeg måtte bruke irssi
<Malinux> så byttet jeg til quassel i stedet
<Malinux> også byttet jeg til irrsi etterhvert, men nå sier "alle" at jeg må bruke weechat i stedet :)
<odinho> Fordi weechat er mykje betre designa :)   Prøv å endra noko i Irssi med ein plugin; nei, det fungerer ganske dårleg.
<odinho> Kan slå av nicklist, det hadde eg tenkt å gjera, men har han på framleis. Var nyttig nok.  Klikker alt+l for å koma i copy/paste modus som gjer klikking av lenkjer fungerer.  Naboen min bruker ein plugin som lagar korte lenkjer trur eg.
<Malinux> odinho: skjønner
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> ok
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-16
<Malinux> wow. jeg prøver awesome :)
<Malinux> nå er det som å ha terminal hele tida :D
<Malinux> på alt
<Malinux> whee
<thiAs> brææ
<malinkA> tror jeg skal starte med clean config av irssi. den husker jo ikke noe jo
<malinkA> bare rot
<Malinux> mulig serveren var oppe, men at nettet var gått ned på den eller noe
<Malinux> rebootet den og network servicen måtte restartes
<Malinux> nå er jeg fysisk på serveren
<Malinux> RoyK
<Malinux> men den er nå oppe igjen, så jeg stikker i alle fal ltilbake til *Tale
<Malinux> mulig den var oppe da jegk om også, men prøpvde å skur av og på for å se om den dqa kom opp, men tja, kanskje noe nettgreier som feiler her?!
<Malinux> don"t know. kan poste dmesg når jeg er på laptoppen igjen
<thiAs> Malinux :)
<Dry_Lips> Noen her som bruker Gnome Shell? Hvordan skrur en av den menyen som popper opp når en tar musepekeren mot bunnen av skjermbildet?
<Malinux> he thiAs
<Malinux> kanskje jeg skal gjøre som odinho foreslo. gå over på weechat
<Malinux> har jo brukt det tidligere selv også
<Malinux> erj o håpløst at irssi ikke kan huske konfiggen
<Malinux> eh. configen
<Malinux> dmesgen http://paste.ubuntu.com/9543559/
<Malinux> weechats gamle configfil, funka visst, den bare starta det meste jo
<Malinux> jøss
<Malinux> nei, hade irssi
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-18
<thiAs> !whois Malinux
<Malinux> thiAs: du må skrive /whois Malinux
<RoyK> :)
<thiAs> Malinux: hva heter den oftopic kanalen her?
<RoyK> #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<geirha> "no offtopic", litt uheldig at forkortelsen er no
<RoyK> tja - funker jo ;)
<Malinux> geirha: haha ja :p
<Malinux> men om man vet hvordan ubuntu-kanelene er, så skjønner man for håpentligvis at no er for norway
<Malinux> evt. norge
<Malinux> men funny uansett
<thiAs> Malinux
<Malinux> hei thiAs  :)
<thiAs> yo
<thiAs> får ikke hilight bell til å funke
<thiAs> kommer ikke noen lyd
<geirha> kommer det lyd når du kjører  printf '\a'  i en terminal?
<Mathias> thiAs: gnome-terminal?
<thiAs> Malinux: putty
<thiAs> geirha, hva gjør den komandoen?
<Malinux> hm, ikke sikker på hvordan man ordner det altså :) jeg har minimal experience med putty
<geirha> Skriver bare ut et BEL tegn. Dette blir fanget opp av terminalen, som normalt vil "ringe bjella", men det kan konfigureres.
<geirha> man ascii
<thiAs> skal teste nå
<thiAs> printf '\a'
<thiAs> geirha: jepp
<thiAs> kom lyd
<geirha> du bruker irssi? er det screen eller tmux involvert?
<thiAs> irssi i screen
<geirha> da er det antagelig screen som fanger opp "bjella", og "blinker" i stedet for å lage lyd
<thiAs> jepp
<geirha> prøv å kjør printf '\a' fra en screen
<thiAs> det blinker ja
<geirha> da er det screen du må konfigurere :)
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> hvordan gjør jeg det?
<geirha> Husker ikke. Må i tilfelle lese ''man screen''. Eventuelt kan du jo prøve #screen
<geirha> Ah, C-a C-g
<geirha> var ikke verre :)
<thiAs> skriver jeg bare det?
<geirha> Ctrl+A Ctrl+G
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> prøv å hilight meg nå
<geirha> thiAs: hei
<thiAs> yeah :D
<thiAs> funka det
<thiAs> takk skal du ha geirha :)
<geirha> :)
<RoyK> ^G bør funke
<RoyK> ^A gjør jo bare "home" (flytte markøren helt til venstre på linja)
<thiAs> går det ann å skru opp lyden?
<thiAs> :P
<thiAs> eller velge en custom lyd?
<thiAs> "mailmotherfucker"
<thiAs> :P
<geirha> RoyK: ^A er "command character" i screen
<geirha> kan selvfølgelig også konfigureres til noe annet, men da vet man det selv
<RoyK> geirha: joda, vet
<RoyK> geirha: så ^A A gjør som ^A i vanlig terminal
<geirha> thiAs: Det kommer an på terminalen du bruker.
<thiAs> putty
<thiAs> eller mener du selve terminalen? på srveren
<thiAs> jeg bruker
<geirha> ja, og ^A^G veksler mellom "audible bell" og "visual bell"
<RoyK> kommer ikke an på terminalen hvis den forholder seg til standarder
<geirha> thiAs: nei putty er den som i så fall må konfigureres til å spille en annen lyd
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> da tror jeg at jeg ¨får fiksa det :)
<geirha> RoyK: hvilke standarder?
<RoyK> vt-100? sånne ting?
<RoyK> vt-100 er jo gammel, men det finnes mange andre, nye greier
<geirha> jo, men spesifiserer den hvilken lyd som må lages for BEL?
<RoyK> nei, BEL er jo BEL
<geirha> nettopp
<geirha> så forskjellige terminal-emulatorer kan jo velge selv hva slags lyd bjella skal lage
<geirha> putty er jo veldig konfigurerbar, så den har sikkert noe for bjellelyden også
 * thiAs prøver å finne en kul bjellelyd
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-19
<Malinux> thiAs: kanskje en sånn som sauene har eller noe? :D
<Malinux> eller sånn når det ommer tipperesultater på tv-en :p
<thiAs> ja :p
<Malinux> tihi :)
<Malinux> wheeeee. prosessor har kommet :D
<thiAs> Malinux: Nice!
<thiAs> !whois
<thiAs> går det ann å arkivere en samtale i irssi, uten å kjøre komando WC
<thiAs> så neste gang jeg skriver til personen så står det vi snakket om der
<thiAs> sist
<thiAs> lukke vinduet med den man snakker med. å at det man har skrivet fortsatt er der til nestegang man snakker sammen
<Mathias> thiAs: la meg sjekke hva scriptet heter
<thiAs> ait :)
<Mathias> hmm, finner det ikke
<Mathias> skal være et script som viser x antall linjer fra loggen når du enten queryer noen eller joiner en kanal
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> jeg får prøve å google litt :)
<thiAs> btw Mathias vet du hvordan jeg sjekker om jeg er koblet til ett netverk med ssl eller ikke. om jeg kan få opp litt info om hvordan jeg er koblet til nettverket ?
<thiAs> vet du RoyK ? :) eller geirha ?
<Mathias> thiAs: btw, om du skal hilighte meg, skriv navnet mitt først på linja ;P
<thiAs> aight :P
<Mathias> thiAs: btw, /wii
<thiAs> takk :)
<Mathias> sånn ser irssien min ut: http://screencloud.net/v/4lwt :P
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> åssen theme bruker du?
<Mathias> stock med noen små endringer her og der
<thiAs> ok
<thiAs> jeg bruker greenbox
<thiAs> ganske lik din
<thiAs> btw. jeg driver å prøver å autsend cmd nickserv identify og autojoine kanaler
<thiAs> holder det at jeg skriver dette mens jeg har trykka ctrl x så jeg er på riktig nettverk og skriver: NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv identify "passord
<thiAs> med slash først selvfølgelig
<Mathias> til autojoin kan du bruke /channel add
<thiAs> ait
<Mathias> og det holder ikke iirc
<Mathias> f.eks. freenode: /network add -autosendcmd '^msg nickserv id potetpassord' FreeNode
<Malinux> thiAs: jepp :) men orket ikke å sette inn nytt hk + cpu og den slags i kveld
<Mathias> Malinux: hrmpf
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-20
<Malinux> Mathias: hrmpf?
 * RoyK er *trøtt*
<skandix> MORN
<thiAs> kan noen hilighte meg? :)
<njalk> thiAs:ping
<Mathias> Malinux: er ikke noe som heter "gidder ikke å sette serveren sammen"
<Malinux> Mathias: tja, jeg var stuptrøtt og fryktet å koble sammen galt
<Malinux> også hadde jeg hodepine i hele natt
<Mathias> nå er det jo veldig vanskelig å koble feil :p
<Mathias> det verste du kan gjøre er å glemme å koble til noe
<thiAs> hei Malinux :) Takk for filmen
<Malinux> thiAs: hversegod :)
<Malinux> Mathias: joda, jeg vet, men jeg var så sliten at jeg ikke orket
<thiAs> hmm hva het den oftopic kanalen igjen
<thiAs> tror jeg skal skrive det ned :P
<Mathias> thiAs: enda bedre: /channel add -auto #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> tror jeg må ta network add først
<thiAs> kjørte: network add freenode
<thiAs> og så: channel add -auto #ubuntu-no-offtopic freenode
<Mathias> se, du har lært ^^
<thiAs> yeah :D
<thiAs> eneste som jeg ikke er sikker på åssen jeg skal gjøre er at mitt global nick er Mathias
 * Mathias kan også anbefale å /save ofte når du endrer ting
<Mathias> /set nick Mathias
<Mathias> bare husk at jeg har stjelt Mathias på efnet, freenode, oftc og esper
<thiAs> ja. skulle ha gjort sånn at når jeg autojoiner. at den ikke autojoiner som Mathias eller Mathias_ på freenode
<thiAs> om det hadde gått an å endre til thiAs bare på freenode og ikke global
<Mathias> hvis du vil ha et nick på et bestemt nettverk, /network add -nick thiAs blah blah blah
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> thx
 * Mathias jukser bittelitt med irssi-setupet though
<Mathias> jeg bruker en bouncer i tillegg :P
<thiAs> :P
<thiAs> blir det: network add -nick thiAs freenode
<thiAs> ?
<Mathias> mm
<thiAs> :D
<Mathias> http://trakt.tv/user/Mathsterk
<Mathias> jeg har nå rundet 3600 episoder :o
<Mathias> thias as as as
<Malinux> hm, lurer på om jegh ar nok sånne "pinner" til å feste hovedkortet med  det gamle kabinettet. Det nye kommer nok ikke før etter jul en gang
<Mathias> Malinux: du tenker på de mutter-bolt-kombo-greiene jeg ikke husker hva heter?
<Mathias> standoff!
<Mathias> Malinux: http://www.mountainmods.com/images/images_big/BSTANDOFF.jpg sånne?
<Malinux> Mathias: ja, sånne ja :) mulig jeg har noen liggende i pc-skrote/rote-kassa :)
<Malinux> følger vel med sånne til det nye kabintettet vil jeg tro men
<Mathias> det bør det
<Mathias> ser at det koster ca. 60 kr for 50 stykk på ebay
<Malinux> ser på et bilde at det er 7 sånne på kortet som er nå, så kan jegj o sjekke på detk ortet som skal inn
<Mathias> så ikke noe total krise :P
<Malinux> må bruke det gamle kabinttet til over jul i alle fall
<Malinux> neida :)
<Mathias> og du _må_ ikke bruke alle uansett
<Mathias> bare å huske å være forsiktig med å koble til om du ikke har nok :p
<Malinux> ser ut osm det er 7 stykker på det nye ogs
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> kan jeg ikke bare legge kortet nedi kabinttet løst og bare sette det på siden? :p
<Malinux> kapang :p
<Malinux> ser ut som ny kortet har heftig passiv kjøling av både north and south bridge
<Malinux> http://www.3dnews.ru/assets/external/illustrations/2013/12/12/787101/ASRock%20Fatal1ty%20990FX%20Killer_Pic%2001.jpg vs http://www.asus.com/media/global/products/WC4H82eOmIEKdVAs/mxggr0YsUes6LpsF_500.jpg
<Mathias> kortet mitt har enda mer
<Mathias> men ROG serien til asus har sinnsykt mye
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> hvilket kort har du Mathias ? :)
<Mathias> asus p9x79 pro
<Malinux> oki :) skal ta en titt :)
<Malinux> omg, det kostet jo litt :)
<Malinux> verste natta på lenge også
<Malinux> fikk først sove til tross for hodepine, men så våknet jeg igjen
<Malinux> også håpet jeg butikken ved siden av her skulle åpne snart, men den åpnet ikke før 08.00
<Malinux> så sovnet jeg heldigvis igjen og da jeg våknet mange timer senere, så var hodepinen vekke.
<Malinux> teit å ikke ha paracet liksom
<thiAs> kjipt med hodepine :/
<thiAs> får hodepine hvis jeg ikke drikker kaffe :p
<Malinux> hehe, samme her :p
<Malinux> prøvde å slutte litt en periode, men gikk dårlig :p
<Malinux> paracet med koffein, er det for folk som vil slutte på kaffe mon tro?
<Malinux> ah, nei, koffein forsterker visst bare effekten av paracetamol
<skandix> God Dag.
<ggggg> thiAs
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-21
<shazzr> Malinux: paracet demper vel bare symptomet (altså hodepinen) på at noe ikke er helt som det skal være....?
<Malinux> RoyK: shazzr mulig
<Malinux> øh, det skulle bare stå shazzr mulig og ikke RoyK shazzr mulig :p :)
<Mathias> Malinux: hevn deg på royk, han mishilighter meg hele tiden, hihi
<Mathias> mrn
<Malinux> Mathias: haha :p
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-15
<AudunS> Hei. Er det noen som har erfaring med et trådløskort som identifiserer seg som Broadcom 43ae? Vil ikke fungere på en Lenovo S41.
<RoyK> AudunS: har vært borti noe sånt, ja
<RoyK> AudunS: møkkakort
<AudunS> det ante meg ja :)
<RoyK> AudunS: du trenger å installere en egen broadcom-driver
<RoyK> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<RoyK> kanskje
<RoyK> veit ikke om det er akkurat det kortet
<RoyK> men det funka for meg
<AudunS> yes, har prøvd meg på den, uten hell dessverre.
<AudunS> jeg ender vel om med et ekstra usb-kort
<AudunS> opp*
<RoyK> AudunS: kommer nettkortet opp med ifconfig -a ?
<AudunS> niks.
<RoyK> sikkert et annet kort, da
<RoyK> de fleste broadcom-kort er mulig å få knørva til, men ofte er det pes
<RoyK> prøv
<RoyK> sudo modprobe wl
<RoyK> og ifconfig -a
<AudunS> prøver modprobe nå, står bare og venter
<RoyK> modprobe bør ikle vente
<RoyK> ikke
<RoyK> da er det noe som er på bærtur
<AudunS> jepp
<AudunS> stopper på denne
<AudunS> insmod /lib/modules/4.2.0-19-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko
<RoyK> det er andre her som kan mer om laptopper og wifi enn meg, men de sover kanskje nå - prøv å høre med Malinux eller Mathias
<RoyK> AudunS: gi den en omstart
<RoyK> men nå må jeg prøve litt natt
<RoyK> lykke til, AudunS
<AudunS> takk for det RoyK. får prøve meg litt mer frem.
<Malinux> hva med dette? http://askubuntu.com/questions/127633/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-card-working
<AudunS> skal gi det forsøk :)
<Malinux> forøvrig, om det er Ubuntu desktop du kjører, så kan du bruke verktøyet "additonal drivers"
<Malinux> den skal finne rett driver for kortet og laste ned, så man må nødvendigvis være koblet til nett med kabel :)
<AudunS> ja, forventet å finne den der, men additional drivers gir meg bare alternative radeon-drivere :)
<AudunS> så dårlig ut. får prøve igjen i morgen, får vel sove litt før jobb.
<Malinux> okey
<RoyK> AudunS: Malinux er mentor på området
<RoyK> Malinux: http://www.aftenposten.no/kultur/Les-Star-Wars-anmeldelsen-fra-1977-Dill-i-rommet-8283657.html
<Mathias> tror ene laptopen min har et 43<noe>
<Mathias> AudunS: prikk borti meg når du våkner, så kan jeg finne noen tutorials og greier
<RoyK> http://www.osloby.no/sulten/Restaurantanmeldelsen-Thank-God-Its-Finished-8278583.html <-- plass for neste treff? :D
<Malinux> AudunS: vet ikke hvilken versjon du kjørte av Ubuntu, men kanskje dette vil fungere hos deg også? http://askubuntu.com/questions/666896/having-problems-with-internet-connectivity-via-wi-fi-ubuntu-15-04
<AudunS> Malinux: kjører 15.10. ser han har en S41 ja, merkelig..
<AudunS> la ut en tråd her også: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306346&p=13406788
<RoyK> neste gang jeg skal ha meg laptop for å kjøre linux, skal det *ikke* være med noe realtek-drit
<RoyK> intel lager skikkelige drivere og slipper dem under GPL og samarbeider med linux-kjerne-folket
<RoyK> realtek lager drit som pakker inn en binærdriver som gjør den egentlige jobben
<ducasse> RoyK: Amen - har endelig Intel-NIC i alle maskinene hjemme, og det er en verden av forskjell på ytelsen ift realtek... Lurer på å skaffe Intel 7260 til laptopen, men er usikker på om den godtar det.
<RoyK> burde jo funke - hva slags kort er det som sitter der? pci-x-micro eller hva det nå heter?
<ducasse> RoyK: PCIe micro, ja, men det er HP. Den har en eller annen form for blacklist av hardware i firmware, prøvde å bytte ut disken, men BIOS så den ikke i det hele tatt.
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> mener en kollega fant en vei rundt det
<ducasse> RoyK: Søppel. Ja, skal visst være mulig å flashe en annen, hacket firmware, men det hender det bricker maskinen. Har kun en laptop, så jeg kan ikke ta sjansen.
<RoyK> ducasse: har en kollega som har hovedansvaret for det trådløse hos oss (hioa.no) og han var borti et 802.11ac-kort som laptoppen hans ikke ville ha - sendte ham en epost og spurte om han kom seg rundt problemet
<ducasse> Spurte HP kundeservice rett ut om blacklist også gjaldt wifi-kort, de ville ikke engang bekrefte at de _hadde_ en blacklist. Formsvar: "We only support HP parts".
<RoyK> ikke sant
<ducasse> RoyK: Det er 802.11ac jeg vil ha, har noe realtek-greier nå som får link på 867Mbps, men max jeg får ut er ~200...
<RoyK> såpass
<ducasse> RoyK: helt håpløst. Vurderte å levere det tilbake, men maks jeg får med det innebygde er ~25, så... :)
<RoyK> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/BIOS-blacklisting-Intel-7260AC/td-p/4989199
<ducasse> RoyK: hehe - " If you want AC you will have to buy newer laptops that come without the whitelist or has AC wifi as part of the package"
<ducasse> RoyK: Ålreit holdning.
<RoyK> ducasse: joda, han kom seg rundt problemet, kasta ut HP-maskina og fikk inn en Dell i stedet
<ducasse> RoyK: Ikke overraskende. Får kjøpe meg en Thinkpad, de pleier å være bra sånn.
<RoyK> du får sikkert solgt den HP-en
<ducasse> RoyK: Vet ikke om jeg har samvittighet til det :)
<RoyK> vil tro at 90% av ignorante windows-folk ikke engang kan stave realtek
<RoyK> ducasse: funker sikkert greit på windows - de fleste produsenter prioriterer jo det, siden det er der de har hovedbrukermassen sin. med HPs "hvitlisting" av maskinvare, så skal jeg i hvert fall sørge for at det ikke blir det jeg skaffer meg neste gang jeg skal ha meg linux-laptop
<RoyK> ducasse: er jo bare å skrive i annonsa at "selges på grunn av at denne fungerer dårlig med linux. kjører imidlertid veldig godt på windows (grin)"
<ducasse> RoyK: Det innebygde wifi-kortet er faktisk Intel, men det er rapportert mange som har dårlig ytelse med akkurat den modellen. Vet ikke om det er driverne eller hva det er, jeg har prøvd *alt*. Men det er siste HP jeg har også, og det sa jeg til kundeservice.
<ducasse> RoyK: Har du tilfeldigvis noe erfaring med ZFS på Ubuntu?
<AudunS> Hi,your broadcom card is not yet supported,there is no linux dirver
<AudunS> for it at this time.
<AudunS> sånn var det :)
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> broadcom ja. Kanskje du kan sjekke om det er mulig å poppe ut wifi-kortet? Hender sånt er koblet til hovedkortet med sånn minipcie-kort
<ducasse> AudunS: det _kan_ også hende det finnes en eksperimentell driver i kernel staging, men det er ikke alltid like smertefritt...
<Malinux> sant
<AudunS> ducasse: hm, det kan jeg jo sjekke
<ducasse> eller på github, det er ofte enklere
<AudunS> tror ikke jeg vil skru på den, er en helt ny maskin :)
<AudunS> fant et jensen scandinavia usb-sak, men det ville heller ikke.
<AudunS> fant drivere på nettsidene
<AudunS> http://pastebin.com/nVHtNzsN
<AudunS> årevis siden jeg har kompilert noe når jeg tenker meg om :>
<ducasse> AudunS: kjøpte ett Linksys-adapter for en stund siden, der lå det driver på web, men den funket ikke - måtte bruke en fra github.
<ducasse> AudunS: ser ut som den er for eldre kernels og ikke vil bygge under 4.2... Søk på github og se om du finner en som er oppdatert. Ofte har de DKMS-oppsett og alt mulig :)
<AudunS> hehe, skal alltid være noe ...
<ducasse> det er prisen du betaler når du ikke kjører windows ;)
<AudunS> det er det. men å være linux-bruker i dag er jo en drøm. det var den gangen man måtte kompilere drivere for _Alt_... grafikk, ethernet, lydkort og whatnot.
<AudunS> så jeg kan egentlig ikke klage :) er svært sjelden jeg kommer over ting som ikke fungerer, av nyere dato
<ducasse> åja. kjøpte ny desktop i sommer, og absolutt alt bare virket. kan ikke si jeg savner å editere modelines i xorg.conf for hånd...
<AudunS> word
<AudunS> kjøpte meg intel nuc for en stund siden. bra investering.
<ducasse> de er fine, ja. kunne tenkt meg en sånn selv å leke med, men jeg har absolutt ikke bruk for en :)
<AudunS> byttet ut to store tårn med to slike. tror ikke jeg skal tilbake til større maskiner igjen, på desktop.
<ducasse> ser den. kanskje neste maskin jeg skaffer, men jeg liker mulighetene for å bytte ut komponenter..
<AudunS> ja, det er både fordeler og ulemper.
<ducasse> men NUC'ene er fine, de - tenkte på å skaffe en som htpc, men foreløpig holder det med en RPI2.
<ducasse> de er vel greie med Linux, for det er vel bare Intel-komponenter?
<AudunS> nokså kostbare da. min med i5, 16 GB og SSD kom vel på nesten 7 lapper. for htpc duger vel rimeligere saker. har en eldre zotac til det selv.
<AudunS> jepp, _bare_ intel :)
<AudunS> smooth.
<ducasse> tittet på en til ~4500, sikkert billigere nå. Dette var før Skylake kom, så en Broadwell koster vel ikke så mye lenger.
<AudunS> de er nok ned på et rimeligere nivå nå ja
<ducasse> har alltid hatt ett svakt punkt for AMD, men det må sies at livet med Linux er mye mer behagelig med Intel-komponenter...
<AudunS> har vel knapt nok hatt amd siden min trofaste 2600 barton
<AudunS> men det er vel egentlig tilfeldig
<ducasse> har hatt en del av det opp gjennom, men tviler på jeg går tilbake. Intel er _veldig_ flinke med drivere, etc.
<ducasse> Eller har vært, ihvertfall, det er visst litt binary blobs på noe nyere Skylake-ting.
<AudunS> lenovo'en stopper ved shutdown, på "Stopping disk". bare henger. vært borti det?
<ducasse> hvor lenge henger den? systemd-jobber timer ofte ut etter 1:30...
<AudunS> den henger til evigheten faktisk..
<ducasse> står det noe i loggen?
<AudunS> nope. Powering off / Synchronizing SCSI cache / Stopping disk
<AudunS> så nada
<ducasse> så den stopper å skrive før noe henger - praktisk...
<ducasse> ikke enkelt å debugge, nei.
<ducasse> du kan skru på debug-konsollet til systemd (VT9) og se om det står noe der.
<ducasse> systemctl start debug-shell.service
<AudunS> full kræsj gitt, heh. jeg får ta det igjen, brukt nok tid på krøll. får være fornuftig og jobbe litt... :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-16
<Malinux> hm, tøflene mine gjør at det slår gnister på alt jeg tar på. laptopen, radiotren, osv
<RoyK> bzzzt
<RoyK> elektriske malin :D
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> den skulle vel engentlig på offtopic :p
